# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Первые творческие шаги....

## Великая Артистка

пишу я, честно сказать, всего второй месяц.....
Сразу много выставлять не буду, но мне бы хотелось, чтобы вы оценили моё творение (это одно из самых любимых, на знаки препинания особого внимания не обращать!):

Не сдавайся!


Не сдавайся, не сдавайся, не сдавайся!
Выше нос и подбородок вверх
И всегда победно улыбайся
Что бы ни было, тогда придёт успех
И даже если в сердце вновь зияет рана
Не говори об этом никому
Уж лучше жить среди обмана
Чем жить, как сокол, одному
Весомы доводы, весомы
Но есть вопрос: а ты готов?
Готов услышать сердца стоны
От замечаний злых врагов?
Они не знают, что сломалось
Внутри и тяжело и больно
Но подколоть тебя хоть малость
И этим будут предовольны
Не плачь, не смейся, не кричи
И не молчи с суровой миной
А гордо голову подняв
Уйди, не объяснив причины
Пусть скажут «гордая», быть может
Не отвечай, смелей вперёд иди
Ты плату побольнее, подороже
Заплатишь ещё на своём пути
И вот тогда ты вспомнишь всё, что было
Что было важно, нужно и не просто так
О страхах тех уже давно забыла
На смену новые пришли: какой пустяк!
Смеёшься ты: я этого боялась?
Не может быть, ведь это полный бред
Тогда ты так вот не смеялась
Ты лишь грустила от проблем и бед
Но жизнь ещё не прервалась!
Ведь мы не знаем жизни сроки
Вдруг, нить души оборвалась
Пошла ко дну, вливаясь в строки
И пусть, я не пишу стихов
И получается не так красиво…
У тех, кто потерял любовь 
Осталась жизненная сила!
Я вам хочу сказать:
Осталась, да, осталась!
И прокричать хочу я вновь:
Что жизнь? – лишь маленькая шалость
А что любовь? – вся боль и кровь
И пусть все скажут: Что за чушь здесь?
И как же? Можно жить и без любви?
Неправда!, скажет люд весь
Ты просто робот без любви
Отвечу я на такие замечанья
Что тот, кто любит жизнь, тот не поймёт
На небеса, в бездонное молчанье
Вам ещё долго собираться в ход
А те, кто никогда не жил с любовью
Расскажут, что уже на небесах есть их душа
Они, как Боги, своей кровью
Очистят человечии сердца
Они ведь тоже люди, все воскликнут
Не верим вам, ведь всё это обман
Но поднимаясь в небеса журавль крикнет
И окунётся навсегда в туман
И кто сказал, что можно жить без боли
И кто сказал, что можно без любви
Тот человек – большое горе
Людское горе всей земли
И он не виноват, что крест тяжёлый
Несёт он на своём пути
Он сильный, смелый и весёлый
Хоть нет любви, а в сердце горе
Но сможет он весь путь пройти!



Надеюсь увидеть комментарии...))))

----------


## Татьянка

> Не сдавайся!


 :Ok:  Очень оптимистично!!! Мне понравилось!!! :Aga:  Пиши следующее, с удовольствием прочту!!! :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Татьянка*,

спасибо, буду стараться..... :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Уж лучше жить среди обмана
> Чем жить, как сокол, одному


Неплохо получается! :Aga:  :wink: 
Но вот с этим никогда не соглашусь. 

Жить среди обмана - 
обманывать себя.
Нетрудно будет значит, 
всё потерять, любя.

Жить среди обмана
И знать, что то обман
Ведь это не нормально..
Хоть кто б мне тут сказал.

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Звёздочка*,

Ты уже 3-я кто с этим не соглашается......
Дело в том, что "обман" в данном случае понимается как открытие не всей правды о себе....вот и всё....хотя каждый понимает по своему....

Спасибо за оценку моего творчества..... :flower:

----------


## PAN

Ещё....

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
для первого стихотворения очень даже неплохо! содержательное стихотворение! только на мой взгляд оно как бы состоит из двух... первая часть мне больше понравилась, чем вторая...  
еще понравилось, что не боишься своих эмоций! и знаешь, как их красиво выразить... уже в первом стихотворении у тебя это отлично вышло! молодец просто!
правда, было тяжеловато читать из-за того, что ритм сбивается часто...
Успехов! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> ....хотя каждый понимает по своему....


 :Aga:   А я поняла, как самообман, когда человек создает вокруг себя иллюзорный мир и этим счастлив!!!( Во млин..мысль поперла насчет иллюзоности, пойду запишу...:eek: :biggrin: )

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дело в том, что "обман" в данном случае понимается как открытие не всей правды о себе....вот и всё....


Именно так я и поняла твой стих.
"Самообман", разве это не одна из форм обмана?
И если ты сам с собою конфронтировать не будешь, не попытаешься смотреть правде в глаза, не долго всё потерять, то есть и самого себя.
Удачи!!:rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> И если ты сам с собою конфронтировать не будешь, не попытаешься смотреть правде в глаза, не долго всё потерять, то есть и самого себя.


 :Aga:  Правильно, Танюх, как правило мир, в котором живешь только по своим правилам, весь такой приторный и сладкий, создают люди слабые, или те, кто на время хочет спрятаться, чтобы отойти от проблем и невзгод, сил набраться. И ты права, там можно остаться на всегда, проблемы всегда были и будут, а тут "тепло и мухи не кусают"!!! Не дай бог поселиться в таком "варенье", я бы умерла....:eek:  :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Не дай бог поселиться в таком "варенье", я бы умерла....


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  kiss  :flower:  :biggrin:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Интересно и содержательно...
Понравилось :flower:  
Близко мне по духу...
Давай ещё! :Aga:

----------


## Великая Артистка

На самом деле жить в придуманном мире - ужасно, не отрицаю....
Просто я терпеть не могу, когда кто-то видит мои неудачи, поэтому именно о них предпочитаю нераспространяться.......

*Aktrisa777*,
 спасибо за оценку моего творчества :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Честно говоря это не самоё лучшее моё творение, но зато от души......
Навеяно большой ссорой с родителями, которые против того, что я постоянно пою....(просьба помидорами не кидаться и за постоянные скачки ритма тапками не бить)

*Всё, что есть на свете для меня
То, что учит верить и любить
Музыку я ни на что не променяю
Не смогу в своём сердце убить...

Музыку, которую не знают,
Музыку, которая живёт
Музыку, которая пленяет
И так больно сердце жжёт

Тексты, строки, всё в едином коме
Завораживают, манят за собой
С высоты, с обрыва и в агонию
Нас зовут неспешной чередой

Как болезнь, как страшное мученье
В сердце остаётся навсегда
И уходят прочь, в другое измеренье
Всё земное: радости, беда

Свои чувства в строках изливая
Запишу всё в нотную тетрадь
Чтобы после, строки те читая
Я одно смогла понять:
Без неё какая жизнь - не знаю
И молюсь, чтоб не пришлось узнать.....*

----------


## Великая Артистка

Тапками попрошу не бить!!!! Знаю, что ритм скачет ужасно))))

ЛЮБОВЬ НА СВЕТЕ ЕСТЬ!!!!

Сказал ты мне когда-то: «я люблю»
Я, словно в тон, тебе ответила: «я тоже»
Но не поверила тогда я сентябрю
И в то, что полюбить меня ты можешь

Что нет любви, я поняла давно
И кто придумал только это слово?!
И мне тогда уж было всё равно:
С тобой гулять или найти другого…

Я уходила, ты не слова не сказал
Лишь посмотрел ты на меня с немым укором
Ты так смотрел, как будто точно знал,
Что я к тебе  вернусь….
Вернусь так скоро….

Но не поверила тогда я октябрю
И ноябрю мне верить не хотелось тоже
Забыла всё, вот только слово то «люблю»
Во мне горит, и сердце позабыть не может

Прошёл декабрь, а за ним январь
Мне не страшна была ни стужа и ни вьюга
Я всё забыла, только было жаль,
Что не увидим больше мы друг друга

Хотелось слышать мне тебя, и пусть!
Я не звонила, ведь не знала я, что дальше
В душе тоска, а в сердце только грусть:
Нет, не вернёшь того, что было раньше

Ты позвонил, и мир заулыбался
«Привет! Чего не звонишь? Как дела?»
Как будто ты со мной не расставался
Как будто я когда-то не ушла…

_Что вдруг стряслось?! Тебе всего 16!
Ты в первый раз влюбилась?! – Полный бред!
Поверь, что за любовь не надо драться
Пойми, любви на свете просто нет

В 16 лет…любовь? Да нет, влюблённость.
И только друг тот парень, что сказал «люблю»
А чувств высокопарных окрылённость
В конце концов вся сводится к нулю_

Себя девчонка в этом убеждала
Но не смогла она любовь убить
Ведь нужно ей для счастья очень мало
Всего лишь рядышком с любимым быть

В тот вечер, а точнее ночь
Шёл дождь, она поехала к нему
Зачем? Не знаю, чтобы просто мочь
Хотя бы прикоснуться…. Только почему?

Она промокла, он был без зонта
Они стояли под дождём и улыбались
И вдруг, заполнилась внутри вся пустота
Как будто чувства их из пепла возрождались

Стояли молча, он её тихонько обнял
Она же не могла придти в себя
«Ты, кажется, всего так и не понял»
Она сказала: «я люблю тебя»

От этих слов весь мир перевернулся
«ЛЮБОВЬ НА СВЕТЕ ЕСТЬ!» - кричало всё
«Как здорово, что ты ко мне вернулся…»
«А я не уходил….Теперь всё хорошо»

«Я позвоню» - сказал он на прощанье
Ушёл, девчонка побрела домой
И точно знала, что теперь уж не случайно
«Он мой» - шептала девушка – «он мой!»

В ту ночь она не появилась дома
Но точно поняла одно:
*Любовь не подчиняется законам
И не убьёшь её, воскреснет всё равно!*

----------


## Настя

Молодчина, хорошее начало. Пиши, буду наблюдать за твоим творчеством. 

Жду в своей темке и отзывов от тебя

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Настя*,

Спасибо за оценку моего творчества  :flower:  
как-нибудь обязательно загляну к тебе))))

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Очень красивые стихи, очень светлые. И слог мне очень нравится - тебя легко читать. Молодец! Так держать!

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Котёнок Джу*,

 :flower:  
Большое спасибо за оценку моего творчества)))

*Что-то меня сегодня ночью пробило.....правда не совсем на светлое....но всё же:*

Ушла когда-то не оставив слов
Ушла наперекор судьбе, без слёз
Ты мне сказал тогда, что есть любовь
Ушла...А ты её с собой унёс

Мне не хотелось плакать, было лишь смешно
Над болью насмехаться я всегда умела
Вот только мне теперь уж было всё равно
Передо мною чёрный свет иль белый

Смеялась, говоря, что не впервой
Мне строить всё с нуля и начинать сначала
Что расставание моё с тобой
Всего лишь ничего не означало

Всё было лишь игрой и глупой шуткой
Мне не хотелось всерить, просто всё забыла...
Но, заигравшись, я пусть на минутку
Поверила, что в реальности всё было

Но нет, явь не обманешь снами
Мне было больно....ну и что? Пройдёт!
Ведь больше нет моста, лишь пропасть между нами
И предо мной опять стена встаёт

*******************************************************

Ну вот, ещё одна тетрадь
Исписана стихами о любви и боли
Только зачем мне их писать?
И чувства рвуться для кого на волю?

И не найду ответа на вопрос
Кому я признаюсь в любви в своих творениях?
И иногда обидно мне до слёз
Что боли больше чем любви в стихотворениях

******************************************************
Однажды всё пройдёт
Вся боль, печаль и грусть
Судьбу я наперёд
Всю знаю наизусть

Приходит и уйдёт
Уже я не боюсь
Однажды всё пройдёт
Вся боль, печаль и грусть

Однажды всё пройдёт
Не надо только слёз
Не надо глупых фраз
Воспринимать всерьёз
Не надо на стене расчерченных полос
Однажды всё пройдёт
Не надо только слёз

*************************************

*как всегда жду отзывов и оценки моего творчества.....))))*

----------


## Nika1408

"И иногда обидно мне до слёз
Что боли больше чем любви в стихотворениях"

Это ты хорошо сказала =((((

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Nika1408*,
 сказала, к сожалению, как есть(((

Спасибо, что заглянул  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*
Здравствуй! Ну вот я к тебе и зашла! :Aga:   И нашла 2 замечательных стихотворения. Первое, про музыку, такое искреннее, чувствуется, что сказала всё, что хотела, всё, что наболело... :Ok:   Ты знаешь, я прочла и пережила еще раз то, что и так часто переживаю. :flower:   Ты так хорошо, красиво об этом написала! Умничка, молодец! Поздравляю с замечательным стихотворением! :flower:  
 Второе, про любовь, совсем другая тема, но оно также оказалось очень близким и понятным для меня. Ну а по самому стихотворению... Мне показалось, очень изящно и нежно написано! И тапки совершенно не понадобились! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
Успехов тебе!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
о... пока я читала и писала, тут еще стихотворения появились:smile:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
 спасибо за столь подробную характеристику и оценку моего творчества
Рада, что могу написать что-то, что действительно может понравиться....
Буду стараться, жду отзывы на стихи размещённые сегодня =)

----------


## Nika1408

*Великая Артистка*, =(((

Незафто =)))) Постараюсь почаще заглядывать =)

----------


## Великая Артистка

что-то про меня все забыли...((( обновляюсь!

*Простить тебя за то, что ты с другой?
Ты не поверишь, я тебя давно простила
Ведь не было любви у нас с тобой
Была лишь дружба, за неё спасибо

Спасибо, что терпел ты столько лет
Все мои выходки, истерики и слёзы
Я повзрослела, той девчонки больше нет
И в лету канули теперь пустые грёзы

Закат, сижу я на балконе и пишу
Тебя не вижу много месяцев и всё же
Тобой ещё живу, тобой дышу
И сердце позабыть тебя не может

Банально, глупо, слёзы вновь из глаз
Ты был когда-то для меня кумир
Теперь остался лишь набором фраз
А мне тогда казалось - рухнул мир

Но всё меняется и время вдаль летит
Утихнет боль, всё встанет на места
Теперь твоя любовь мне даже льстит
Жизнь начала я с чистого листа

Не надо больше упрекать себя за то
Что сделано, за то, что не вернёшь
Я для тебя теперь никто...
Страничку жизни грустно пролистнёшь
И не увидишь там меня
Ни поцелуев под дождём, ни слёз
И тот букет огромный алых роз
Нельзя теперь воспринимать всерьёз* 

_как всегда жду оценки и комментариев_

----------


## Татьянка

> Спасибо, что терпел ты столько лет
> Все мои выходки, истерики и слёзы
> Я повзрослела, той девчонки больше нет
> И в лету канули теперь пустые грёзы





> Не надо больше упрекать себя за то
> Что сделано, за то, что не вернёшь
> Я для тебя теперь никто...
> Страничку жизни грустно пролистнёшь
> И не увидишь там меня
> Ни поцелуев под дождём, ни слёз
> И тот букет огромный алых роз
> Нельзя теперь воспринимать всерьёз


:eek: Не знаю...выделила бы всё!!! Очень содержательно и мне понятно... Молодца!!!  :flower:  Мне понравилось, близкие мысли....  :Aga:   :Oj:  "ты думаешь, что дружишь, а на самом деле всё давно переросло в любовь..."(цитата из одного моего стихотворенияkuku )

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Татьянка*,
 спасибо  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

буду продолжать в том же духе......:wink:

----------


## Великая Артистка

ну вот я и приехала, оцениваем моё новое творение:

*Знаешь, я никогда не молилась
Ведь это не может помочь
И сны никогда мне не снились
А может, гнала я их прочь

Терпеть не могла сантименты
Ни в жизни, ни даже в кино
В фальшивых слезах киноленты
Меня задевало одно:
На камеру плачут актёры
А мне в этом слышится фальшь
Ведь после спектакля гримёры
Бегут поправлять макияж

А в жизни у них всё прекрасно
Образцово, на первый же взгляд
В объектив только плачут напрасно
И пустые слова говорят

Очень хочется плакать от боли
Я от боли зачем-то смеюсь
Толи нет больше силы воли
Толи я чего-то боюсь…

Может просто любви не хватает?
Может больно мне слишком в душе?
А внутри что-то мне отвечает:
«Не мечтай, повзрослела уже!»

Снова кто-то в лицо мне смеётся
Кто-то вновь упрекает во лжи
Снова сердце колотиться, бьётся
Пролетают вверх этажи

Вот стою я ночью на крыше
Нет, не прыгну, иначе рассказ
И я верю, что Бог меня слышит
Ведь сегодня молюсь в первый раз*

----------


## Великая Артистка

Жаль, что никто не заходит...(((
Всё равно буду обновляться: конечно не шедевр, но от души...

*Я знаю, ты плачешь ночами
Тихонько, в подушку уткнувшись
Ты боль отдаёшь со слезами
Которой не станет проснувшись

Внутри что-то тупо ударит
И вновь ты забудешься снами
А утро забвенье подарит
Не вспомнишь ты ночь со слезами

Ты скажешь себе: «Всё проходит,
И это, поверь мне, пройдёт!»
Вот солнце на небе восходит
В душе расплавляется лёд…

Ты снова начнёшь всё с начала
Смеёшься, куда-то спешишь
…………………………….
За день ты немного устала
Но так уж устроена жизнь

Ты пишешь сейчас эти строчки
На небе мерцает луна
Сейчас допишу я до точки
И снова останусь одна

Я знаю, ты плачешь ночами
Тихонько, в подушку уткнувшись
Ты боль отдаёшь со слезами
Которой не станет проснувшись*_
как всегда жду вашей оценки_

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Вот стою я ночью на крыше
> Нет, не прыгну, иначе рассказ
> И я верю, что Бог меня слышит
> Ведь сегодня молюсь в первый раз


очень понравилось это стихотворение, особенно эти строчки:wink: 
очень здорово! молодчинка!
лови цветочек :flower:

----------


## Катарина

Великая Артистка!
"...Терпеть не могла сантименты
Ни в жизни, ни даже в кино
В фальшивых слезах киноленты
Меня задевало одно:
На камеру плачут актёры
А мне в этом слышится фальшь
Ведь после спектакля гримёры
Бегут поправлять макияж
...
Очень хочется плакать от боли
Я от боли зачем-то смеюсь
Толи нет больше силы воли
Толи я чего-то боюсь…
...
Вот стою я ночью на крыше
Нет, не прыгну, иначе рассказ
И я верю, что Бог меня слышит
Ведь сегодня молюсь в первый раз ..."

Так красиво!!! ТРогательно и со смыслом! Спасибо тебе за творчество! Молодчинка!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Ничего, что я на "Ты"?

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Aktrisa777*,
*Катарина*,
 Большое спасибо за тёплые отзывы, очень радостно, что кому-то близко моё творчество...
У меня наверное проснулось второе дыхание, я начала очень много писать....выкладываю следующую зарисовку:

*Я слишком рано повзрослела
Мне этого немного жаль
Проститься с детством не успела
Пришла лишь светлая печаль

На мир теперь смотрю иначе
Чем многие в мои года
И я стихов своих не прячу
Не говорю, что ерунда…

Так много стало этих «не»
Всё в моей жизни поменялось
Но хочется поверить мне
Что что-то всё-таки осталось…

Закрыть глаза на «раз, два, три»
Представить сколько тебе лет
Сожмётся снова всё внутри:
Дороги в детство больше нет*

как всегда жду ваших комментариев)))

----------


## Великая Артистка

Ну вот, снова в темке глухо)))) Жаль(((
Мои новые творения:

*УХОДЯ, УХОДИ...
Ты стоишь молчаливо и смотришь мне вслед
"Ухожу навсегда" - я себе поклялась
Поклялась, что любви на Земле просто нет
Что в единственный раз об тебя обожглась

Я тебе не скажу на прощание слов
Все слова смыли слёзы, как будто дожди
Помню это теперь лишь обрывками снов
Книжной фразой одной: уходя, уходи...* 


*********************************************************

*Зачем хранить мне память прошлых лет...
Зачем хранить мне память прошлых лет
Зачем теперь к былому возвращаться
Что было в прошлом, не вернётся, нет
Лишь только с детством грустно расставаться...

Мне говорят, я рано стала взрослой
Только не хочется мне верить тем словам
Я не нашла ответ на многие вопросы
И не смогла поверить до конца мечтам

Нет, не хочу я в прошлое вернуться
Там слишком много слёз и глупого вранья
Заставила судьба лишь обернуться
И, посмотрев на всё, сказать: "это не я..."* 

как всегда жду ваших комментариев)))

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Была любовь*
Была любовь – рассеявшийся смог
Была любовь – ещё одна глава
Ведь я могла любить, ты мог
Но превратились чувства вновь в слова

Была любовь, ушла и не вернёшь
Была любовь, и ничего не обещай
Ты любишь? Нет, скорее врёшь
И лишь боишься мне сказать «прощай»

Не буду мучить, ведь обоим нелегко
Не буду заставлять напрасно ждать
Ведь я и ты теперь так далеко
Что можно перестать в любовь играть

Мои стихи, наверно, полный бред
Вот только красивее написать я не умею
Оставил в моей жизни крупный след
Тот парень, коим больше не болею

Была любовь – рассеявшийся смог
Была любовь – ещё одна глава
Ведь я могла любить, и ты ведь мог
Но чувства превратились вновь в слова

----------


## Саша

*Великая Артистка*,
 скромный такой ник для первых творческих шагов:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,



> Мои стихи, наверно, полный бред
> Вот только красивее написать я не умею
> Оставил в моей жизни крупный след
> Тот парень, коим больше не болею


и ты не болеешь, и я, как видишь, не болею уже:smile: да ну их...
классно написала :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Что-то сегодня ночью меня потянуло на "снежную тему", тапками не бить!!!!  :Oj:  

*Я по снегу черчу ладонью имя
И вспоминаю радостные дни
Ты называл меня тогда любимой
И мне казалось в мире мы одни

Жаль, что не знаешь ты, как мне бывало худо
Как я тебя в тревожном сне звала
Я верила в несбыточное чудо
Ночами не спала, ждала

Чего ждала и вовсе непонятно
Наверное, внутри жила надежда
Что можно как-то всё вернуть обратно
Что будет снова всё, как прежде

Я по снегу черчу ладонью имя
На город опустился тихо вечер
Наверное, становятся другими
Те люди, что не ищут больше встречи

Как жаль, что мы становимся чужими
Как жаль, что этот снег растает
Я по снегу черчу ладонью имя
Тебя сейчас мне очень не хватает

Такая белая красивая зима...
А главное, холодная, как лёд
И я в зиме теперь совсем одна
Я не грущу, я верю: "всё пройдёт!"

Я по снегу черчу ладонью имя
Мне очень дорог этот белый снег
Я прошепчу сейчас: "прощай, любимый..."
Оставлю надпись на снегу: ОЛЕГ*
_
как всегда жду комментов и отзывов_ kuku

----------


## Татьянка

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower:  Солнышко, как всегда умничка!!!! Прости, что давно не заглядывала, не было доступа к компу.  :Tu:   Как только получилось, просматриваю!!!! Давай ещё!!! И побольше тебе позитива!!! Поверь мне, старой перешнице, ОН сам тебя найдет, тогда, когда не ждешь!!! :Oj:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Татьянка*,
Спасибо, Танюш...как всегда умеешь поддержать....
Прямо настроение сразу поднялось.... :Ok:  
А вот по поводу "старой перешницы".....ну ты загнула! В каком месте ты старая?! Чтобы больше таких "фразочек" я не слышала! :wink: 
Удачи в жизни и творчестве!  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Только что сотворённое:

*В подушку горьких слёз не надо
Нас разделяют города
Тебя не будет больше рядом
Ты слышишь, больше никогда

И отблеск глаз твоих зелёных
Сотрут из памяти года
Историю двоих влюблённых
Ты слышишь, больше никогда

Во мгле нам лунный свет - дорога
Луна всё так же молода
Прошу прощения у Бога
Ты слышишь, больше никогда

Совсем недавно мне казалось
Тебя запомню навсегда
Лишь фраза в памяти осталась:
"Ты слышишь, больше никогда..."*

_как всегда жду комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Anton

*Великая Артистка*, молодец! Приятно, легко читается, хоть и грустная лирика:frown:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anton*,
Спасибо, что заглянул  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Совсем недавно мне казалось
> Тебя запомню навсегда
> Лишь фраза в памяти осталась:
> "Ты слышишь, больше никогда..."


 :Ok:   полностью согласна с Антоном. Легко читается, а что грустно.... думаю пора "бить".... по попамс....и всю грусть сметёт....:wink:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Татьянка*,
Исправляюсь! Меня и так уже "пнули"...:biggrin: 
Да так, что родилось следующее творение:

*Ты говоришь мне, что унижен
Не отвечаешь на вопросы
Твердишь, что мною ты обижен
Кричишь на всех углах, что взрослый

Грозишь, что разговор последний
Уверен, ночь пройдёт без сна
Что в день сегодняшний осенний
Останусь без тебя одна

Ты зол, моя душа смеётся
Ты думал, ты мне сделал хуже?
Но сердце также мерно бьётся
Поверь, ты больше мне не нужен

Я говорила, что влюбилась
Ты говорил, что не напрасно
Только теперь всё изменилось
Но всё же ничего не ясно…

А ты меня увидеть хочешь?
В ответ отказ, не хочешь, значит
И снова думаешь, что ночью
Тихонько я в подушку плачу

Ты слёз не стоишь! Не дождёшься!
Пусть ты не будешь больше рядом…
Пускай ты больше не вернёшься
Уже не жду… так было надо

Слова бьют больно?! На-ка сдачи!
Не верю больше я словам
«Спокойной ночи и удачи!
Всего тебе, точнее Вам».
* 
_
как всегда с нетерпением жду ваших комментов и отзывов...
Не забывайте Великую Артистку!!!! kuku_

----------


## Anton

Ну ты и... Артистка!
Молодец! Совсем другое дело!:biggrin: 
Почему-то когда читал твой стих, отстукивал ритм (как в хип-хоп)...
Очень понравилось! Так держать!

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anton*,
Стараемся, создаём настроение....:wink: 
Спасибо, что заглянул, рада, что моё "творчество" находит отклик  :Ok:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Тапками не бить!!!! Что-то снова на грустное потянуло....

*Пусто внутри… Грусть куда-то пропала
Смех убежал вместе с ней погулять
Знаешь, я просто смертельно устала
Прятаться, лгать и бессмысленно ждать

Слышишь, любовь не проходит бесследно
Только теперь ничего не вернёшь
Снова клянёшься, что это последний
Раз, когда ты мне так грубо соврёшь

Я, снова сжав кулаки до предела
Текст набираю в ответ в ICQ:
«Я очень долго, любимый, терпела…
Но ничего, и сейчас потерплю…»

Время не лечит, оно убивает
Чувства, что раньше пылали огнём
Время идёт, а любовь дотлевает
Прошлое кажется призрачным сном…

Песня про осень звучит так надрывно
Смех вместе с грустью приходят опять
Знаешь, была я, наверно, наивна
Чтобы тебя до последнего ждать…

…………………………………………..

Медленно грусть убивает усталость
Сердце чего-то по-прежнему просит
Пусто… Внутри ничего не осталось
Пепел развеялся, кончилась осень

Знаешь, наверно, ты спросишь однажды:
«Помнишь ли ты ту прощальную осень?»
Помню, и не повторю её дважды
Даже тогда, когда сердце попросит

…………………………………………...

Слышишь, любовь не проходит бесследно
Много всего с этих пор утекло
Только клянусь я, что это последний
Наш разговор о любви, ВСЁ ПРОШЛО!!!!
*

_Не забывайте маленькую поэтессу :rolleyes: ! Оставляйте комменты и отзывы..._

----------


## Татьянка

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Мне очень!!!! Писать не буду много, эмоции, которые вызвала, словами не предать. Лично мне- очень!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Татьянка*,
Спасибо Танюш, лестно... :Vah:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Написано вчера вечером, конечно не скажу, что мне оно самой нравится, но всё-таки...

*Девчонка спит и видит сон
О том, что он в неё влюблён
И улыбается во сне
И что-то шепчет в тишине

Девчонка спит и видит сон
Жюри, прожектор, микрофон
Какой-то конкурс, полный зал
И тот, кто «браво» ей кричал

Девчонка спит и видит сон
Весной, обнявшись под дождём
Стояли двое, чуть дыша
И в облака звала душа

Девчонка спит и видит сон
Ты не поверишь, снова он
«Прощай» - и отвела глаза
Скатилась по щеке слеза…

Девчонка спит и видит сон
Ей уезжать, пустой перрон
И снова отчего-то жаль
Ведь он её не провожал

Девчонка спит и видит сон
О том, что он в неё влюблён
Вот только нет моей вины, 
Что мне совсем не снятся сны…
*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Anton

Привет, Великая Артистка! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Очень милый стих! Мечтательно, чисто, красиво! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчонка спит и видит сон
> О том, что он в неё влюблён
> Вот только нет моей вины, 
> Что мне совсем не снятся сны…


 :flower:  Молодец!!! Хвалю!!! Давай ещё!!! Как будет возможность забежать, зайду и проверю "домашку"!!!:wink:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anton*, *Татьянка*,
Спасибо за лестные отзывы! Будем стараться!  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

моё новое, с позволения сказать, творение:

*Мне сказали, что музыка – жизнь
Что она бережёт и жалеет
В ней весь смысл того, чтобы жить
Лишь для тех, кто ей вправду болеет

Мне сказали, что музыка – свет
Что она – дорогая награда
Только я через несколько лет
Поняла, что дороже мне нет
Света этого, нет и не надо.

Мне сказали, что музыка – боль
Боль людская, святая, навеки
И что слёз горькольющихся соль
Пробуждает она в человеке

Я когда-то не верила им
Мне всегда всем хотелось перечить
Но когда заболела таким
Что врачи, по незнанью, не лечат…

Поняла, что я ею живу
Что она существует повсюду
И в мечтах, и во сне, наяву.
Говорить я уверенно буду:
Я пою – я дышу, я живу!

Но другим не понять «почему?»
- Это плохо! - мой друг утверждает
Отвечаю с улыбкой ему: 
Лишь ОНА мне во всём помогает

Пусть мне грустно и пусть мне смешно
Я пою, и становится легче
И, ты знаешь, что мне всё равно
Что такие «болезни» не лечат…

И действительно: Музыка – жизнь
Лишь она бережёт и жалеет
В ней весь смысл того, чтобы жить
Для меня, той, кто ею болеет*

_Если вдруг что, тапками не бить! Меня и так уже в прямом смысле тапком набили, за моё увлечение пением, вот и родилось сие нечто, которое вы видите выше....
P.S: как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов _

----------


## Deep_Angel

:flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
замечательное стихотворение!!!
а говорила... не хочу... не буду...:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
ой....ну кто бы говорил..... Независимый ты наш оценщик.... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

а что если даже и зависимый???:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

Молодец! Спасибо за оду музыке! :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*, *Anton*,
Спасибо вам, дорогие мои! Всех люблю и целую!  :flower:  

А вот и моё новое:

*Мир не видел того, как девчонка терпела
Как она "я смогу" непрерывно твердила
И, казалось, терпенью не видно предела
Лишь её покидали со временем силы...

Мир не видел того, как девчонка просила
Как она о пощаде его умоляла
И глаза пред людьми опускала стыдливо
Чтоб никто не узнал, как смертельно устала...

Мир не видел того, как девчонка простила
И как сложно и страшно нести это бремя
Как она шла по жизни, неся терпеливо
Память прошлого и уходящее время...

И твердила она: "я ночами не плачу!"
Пусть тоска, пусть печаль и, пусть несправедливо
Всем пока! Всем здоровья, успеха, удачи!
Мир не видел того, как она уходила...* 
_
понимаю, что как-то грустно и немного пессимистично, но мне самой оно нравится....
P.S: как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов _

----------


## Anton

*Великая Артистка*, грустно, но красиво! :flower:   Молодец, Саша! Ты - радость наша! Жду дальнейших произведений! :Aga:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anton*,
Спасибо, Антон!  :flower:  

Вашему вниманию моё новое (на ритм внимания не обращать, пишу, как на душу ляжет...или на бумагу? не важно... Персональный привет критику сего творения Deep_Angel): 

*Затихла семиструнная гитара
Я говорю, что мы с тобой друзья
Ты говоришь, что мы совсем не пара
Но только лжём друг другу: ты и я.

Зима подкралась к городу неслышно
На землю опадает жёлтый цвет
Но сердце стонет: «Ничего не вышло!
И в этот раз, спустя так много лет…»

Мне песни без тебя, как будто, мало
Ей без тебя, любимый, не звучать
Любовь моя листвою опадала
А я молила голос не кричать

Он звал, как будто можно всё исправить
Как будто можно чувства воскресить
Которых нет, он звал, чтобы заставить
Тебя меня насильно полюбить

Хотелось мне теперь начать сначала
Хотелось хоть попробовать начать
Но только пусто почему-то стало
Ведь нашей песне сказано молчать

Затихла семиструнная гитара
Я говорю, что мы с тобой друзья
Ты говоришь, что мы совсем не пара
Но только лжём друг другу: ты и я.
*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов...._

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
 всё про меня!!!!!пиши,пиши и ещё раз пиши!буду очень-очень ждать)))

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Танюша*,
Спасибо, Танюш... :flower:  
очень приятно осознавать, что тебе близко моё творчество.... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
привет дошел :Aga:  

за стих  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
нам же уже всё равно, что что-то там скачет... а может и не скачет...
kiss

----------


## gorrline

*Великая Артистка*,
 Привет. Прошу немного внимания к моим советам. Стихи свежи,добротны и прочее и прочее. 
 Как писал Сергей Есенин:
Быть поэтом - это значить тоже,
Чтобы правды жизни не нарушить,
Рубцевать себя по нежной коже,
Кровью чувств ласкать чужие души.

Но написать хоршее стихотворение исходя только из выражение своих чувств, мыслей и мировозрения невозможно без знания азов стихосложения. Одной рифмы мало. Чтобы стихотворение читалось вкусно крайне важно соблюдать ритм, как и в музыке. Чем раньше ты начнешь технически правильно пользоваться правилами стихосложения, тем меньше тебе прийдется переделывать свои прошлые произведения. Но это если ты всерьез собираешься что то Творить а не просто заниматься, рифмоплетством от нечего делать.
Когда мне указали на мою такую же ошибку, старшие товарищи по поэтическому цеху, то последующие мои стихи сразу же качественно поднялись и выросли. Тоже самое будет и у тебя. Если хочешь конечно. Начинай для начала следить за количеством гласных в строчке. 
Если в первой строке у тебя десять гласных букв, а во второй двеннадцать, соответсвенно, в третьей строке снова должно быть десять, а в четвертой двеннадцать. И так все стихотворение.
Необходимо так же следить за ударениями. Ритм всего стихотворения должен быть один. 
Вот в этом на первый взгляд простом стихотворении ты соблюдаешь ритм и поэтому оно читается вкусней и приятней. А рванный ритм для человека хоть немного разбирающегося в поэзии режет слух, как для музыканта фальшивая нота. Если ты пишишь тексты для современных песен или бардовские песни, то там конечно соблюдение ритма не имеет того значения, как при голосовом или визуальном чтении.
Желаю удачи, творческих успехов и самое главное никогда не лги в стихах. Поэт в России, больше чем поэт!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
о! читай! хотя по-моему как-то противоречиво написано... но всё равно... читай!!! :Vah:   :Aga:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*gorrline*,
Спасибо, только вот я не имею ни малейшего отношения к гуманитарным наукам....пишу, как пишется.....
Вот Вы тут приводили цитату Есенина.... Так вот, мне как раз сегодня задали выучить одно из его стихотворений, я, прочитав около полусотни его стихов ни раз замечала, как у него самого ох, как прыгает ритм! Поэтому, уж извините, не авторитет!
Я внимательно ознакомилась с вашими "советами", и, всё-таки, пришла к выводу, что всем не угодишь.... Например, я читаю стихотворение и у меня ритм, почему-то не скачет... А другой читает, и у него ритм скачет.....
*Deep_Angel*,
Прочитала, ознакомилась....спасибо за отзыв!  :flower:

----------


## gorrline

*Великая Артистка*,
 Вольному - воля. Легкомысленное отношение к технике стихосложения - болезнь молодости и неопытности. Сам был такой,
но повторяю, написать стихотворение это такой же труд, как и работа скульптора, художника и музыканта и т.д. И чтобы достичь хорошие результаты, необходимо знать некоторые законы жанра, которые нельзя нарушать. Так же и мне музыканту - слухачу приходится изучать и нотную грамоту и технику вокала.
Если ты не желаешь развивать свой талант, данный тебе Богом, а в штыки воспринимаешь даже дружеский совет, а не критику то о чем можно говорить. И если Сергей Есенин, который идеально владел техникой стихосложения, Любимейший поэт не только русского народа Вам не авторитет, то ...
очень жаль.
Вот и все.

----------


## Танюша

*gorrline*,
поддерживаю во всём и в то же время ни в чём)))
абсолютно согласна со всеми советами и обожаю Есенина!
НО:в данных стихах ритмзависит от того как их читать!вот мне лично близко почти каждое слово,и поэтому, читая их, я интуитивно чувствую где нужно ставить ударение,где остановиться и т.д.Так что ритм у меня не разу не сбивался...хотя я и чувствую где он мог бы сбиться,если неправильно прочитать!вот так))

А в целом все советы правильные,если заниматься стихами профессионально,а не для души!
ИМХО.

----------


## gorrline

*Танюша*,
 Я просто пытался дать девочке необходимые советы. Грустно, когда наслушавшись хвалебных отзывов от своих друзей и других почитателей, новоиспеченный поэт восторженно несет свои драгоценные детища в редакцию, какого - нибудь более-менее солидного издания, а там чужие тетки и дядьки, так раскритикуют то дорогое, что человек сделал просто от души, да еще на смех поднимут и пропесочат в обозрительной критической статье, то, поверь, надолго пропадает желание что - то писать. Просто, когда захочется выставить свои стихотворные труды на всеобщее обозрение, они должны быть отшлифованны до совершенства. И это труд помноженный на талант. Без души, даже литературно правильно написанное стихотворение мертво, но и крик души поэта должен быть облечен в правильную литературную форму. Но это для тех, для кого поэзия смысл и образ жизни, а если так для болавства.
Типа, я умею писать стихи. Если уважаемая Великая Актриса не хочет попасть в разряд графоманов по научному и рифмоплетов по нашему, ей необходимо хотя бы выучить азы стихосложения, а это не так сложно, как кажется. Я писал так же хорошие стихи от души, до тех пор пока один мой старший товарищ, за десять минут не объяснил мне эти самые азы. С этого момента моя поэзия выросла и качественно и многократно,поэтому мне сейчас не стыдно продекламировать некоторые свои произведения перед мэтрами поэзии, чего от всего сердца желаю и виновнице темы. Одна добрая критика для поэта, часто лучше ста хвалебных отзывов. 
 Вот и для Вас, милые девушки, дарю свое стихотворение с пожеланием, чтобы и Вас любили так же и с такой же силой Ваши избраники.

Белым инеем, снежной порошей
Облетает с черемухи цвет,
Дорогая моя, хорошая
Я искал тебя тысячи лет.

Я искал тебя в бездне Вселенной,
В переулках времен и миров,
Лез в петлю и вскрывал себе вены,
Если больше не верил в любовь.

В этой жизни земной и последней
Я уже ничего не желал,
И чтоб сгинуть навек и бесследно
Мир иной для себя подыскал.

Но лишь только услышал твой голос,
Утонул в сером омуте глаз -
Стало все для меня по-другому
И, надеюсь, родная для нас.

И теперь жизнь не кажется ношей,
Пусть с черемухи сыплется цвет,
Дорогая моя, хорошая
Я искал тебя тысячи лет!

И сейчас на этом стихотворении я попробую вкраце объяснить то на что хочу обратить внимание Великой Артистки.
1. По гласным в первой строке 10 гласных
   во второй 9 гласных
   В третье строке, которая рифмуется с первой строкой снова 10
   и аналогично в четвертой строке по отношению ко второй 9.
Это называются стопы.
2. Теперь насчет ритма в этом сихотворении чередование безударных и ударных гласных таково:
две стопы безударных, на третью гласную падает ударение
схематически стихотворение выглядит так.
_ _ / _ _ / _ _ / _
_ _ / _ _ / _ _ / 
_ _ / _ _ / _ _ / _
_ _ / _ _ / _ _ / 

И вот этот ритм должен сохранятся все стихотворение.
Основные виды ритмов это двухстопные (Ямб и хорей)
Пример Буря мглою небо кроет
       Вихри снежные крутя
ударная стопа - безударная, ударная - безударная и т.д.

И трехстопные, как в моем стихотворении,
а еще лучше потратить пару часов и побывать здесь


http://www.stihi.ru/uchebnik/razmer3.html

Все не так сложно как кажется.
Прошу прощения надо бежать. 
С уважением ко всем Иван.

----------


## Лев

Странно, когда автор, у которого с рифмой не всё гладко, поучает основам стихосложения. Хотя стих, приведённый в примере, сам по себе неплох, но рифма в некоторых строчках натянута, а где-то отсутствует.:redface:

----------


## Лев

За мэтром мэтр меня судил,
Выслушивал, критиковал...
За мэтром мэтр за мной следил,
Чтоб не терялся фраз накал,
И слов овал был безупречен,
А стих – упруг, умен и вечен...

За метром метр бежит строка,
За метром метр мелькают строфы.
И ситуация пока
Не предвещает катастрофы.
Но все ж за ямб и гекзаметр
Прости меня, мой мудрый мэтр:

Пишу как на душу легло,
Пишу как сердце возжелало,
А что строка крива и впала – 
Что ж, видно ей не повезло...
Но слышу, мэтр ворчит в тиши:
"Ну что ж поделаешь? -...Пиши..."

                              Ирина Сладкова

----------


## Великая Артистка

*gorrline*,
Можете считать, что это юношеский максимализм или кризис переходного возраста...но мне дико осознавать, что стихи должны строиться на холодном расчёте, что я должна скурпулёзно подсчитывать гласные буквы, расставлять ударения и тому подобное. А где же тогда истинная душа стихотворения? Из-за многочисленных "поправок" в стихотворении теряется основной смысл...
Вот, например, возьмём дружеский совет от Deep_Angel: её предложение вместо строчки "Ты говоришь, что мы совсем не пара" написать "Сказал ты: "Мы, наверное, не пара"". Считаем гласные: и там и там 11. А смысл строки меняется... Не знаю, что там будет с ритмом....но мне определённо не нравится такое положение вещей...
Ещё раз повторюсь, сказав, что я к гуманитарным наукам не имею никакого отношения и не собираюсь иметь.... То есть не собираюсь свои стихи куда-то выставлять и прочее. Поэтому не считаю, что я должна что-то насильно выверять и править. Я же не Пушкин и не Есенин...меня в школе, слава Богу, не проходят. И я никогда не стеснялась своих стихов, потому как у некоторых моих знакомых да и вообще, стихи страдают и рифмой и ритмом, но они их очень восторженно декламируют. Спасибо за ссылку, на стихи.ру я вообще бываю довольно часто. Спасибо вам, ещё и за то, что потратили своё время в надежде объяснить "несмышлёной девочке" (далее по тексту "мне") основы стихосложения. Но, поскольку, мне просто противно заниматься подсчётом гласных букв и ударений... Я продолжаю писать от души и для души. Дело в том, что я занимаюсь "рифмоплётством" не так давно - около полугода. Может быть в будущем, когда я "набью руку", вам и мои стихи будет "вкусно" читать. А сейчас...уж извините, пишу, как пишется и особо не задумываюсь о последствиях, поскольку не собираюсь возносить свой "талант" выше собственного носа.
*Танюша*,
Спасибо за поддержку!  :flower:  
*Лев*,
Классное стихотворение! Возьму на заметку...:wink: 
Спасибо за то, что заглянул  :flower:

----------


## gorrline

*Великая Артистка*,
 Поверь, что научится сохранять ритм на протяжении всего стихотворения не так сложно как кажется. И творческий процесс совершенно не теряет своей силы и значения, а наоборот обогащает тебя, ведь большая часть стихов, наверняка, складывается у тебя сначала в душе и в голове, а уж потом материализуется на бумагу.
Ты можешь идти по улице, ехать в автобусе, лежать на пляже и в то же время продолжать сочинять. И никто от тебя не требует мысленно скурпулезно пересчитывать количество ударных и безударных гласных. Первые две написанные строчки задают ритм всего стихотворения и тебе остается лишь придерживатся ритма этих двух строчек, которые ты всегда помнишь. Вот и все. Попробуй и у тебя все получится, и твои хорошие, бесспорно, стихи станут еще лучше. 
:wink:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Ну что ж, моё новое:

*Параллели

Что за зима без вьюги и метели?
И почему ночами не до сна?
С тобой мы стали словно параллели
Ты ведь один, и я теперь одна

Ты не горюй, что ничего не вышло
И не бросай на ветер нежных слов
Их вьюга скроет, я их не услышу
Расстаться ты со мною был готов

У нас с тобой теперь свои дороги
Но иногда нас посещает грусть
Я постою у памяти порога
И поклянусь, что больше не вернусь

Теперь с тобой мы просто параллели
Не суждено пересекаться им
С тобою мы, наверно, повзрослели
Я ведь одна. И ты теперь один*

_Как всегда жду ваших коментов и отзывов _

----------


## Anton

Милая Саня, спасибо за "Параллели"! Молодец, растёшь! А замечаниям на ошибки в ритме - не удивляйся, не обижайся и привыкай!:-) Этот "крест", мы несём - вместе! Меня бьют, тем же "коромыслом"!:biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
 спасиюо тебе за твои стихи! буду ждать новых!с Новым годом!

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anton*
Спасибо, Романтик! Приятно тебя лицезреть на моей страничке!  :flower:  
*Танюша!*
Спасибо, что заглянула, приятно, что моё творчество находит отклик!  :flower:  

Ну, за следующее творение, мне по-хорошему, нужно руки поотрывать... Потому как посвящено оно прощанию с музыкой... :Tu:   Просто, когда самый близкий человек говорит тебе, что у тебя нет голоса и тому подобные вещи - это больно (ведь неправду же говорит!!!!), а я - человек впечатлительный и эмоциональный:

*Я не вернусь... (Прощание с Музыкой)

Я расстаюсь
С тобою, вечная, с тобой
Лишь попрошу:
«Ты вспоминай меня порой»
Я поклонюсь
Тебе, увы, в последний раз
Я ухожу…
Прости за всё, настал мой час

Я не вернусь
Зачем иллюзии хранить?
Настал мой час
Тебя в себе похоронить
Я улыбнусь
Ты не увидишь этих слёз
В последний раз…
Как жаль, что это всё всерьёз…

Я отвернусь
Во мне жила ты столько лет
Шагаю прочь
Чтобы не видеть этот свет
Я растворюсь
Среди бесчисленных миров
Нельзя помочь
Оставлю всё набором слов

Да, я боюсь
Что без тебя я не смогу
И навсегда
Я сохраню и сберегу
Я поклянусь
Что нет теперь других дорог
Я молода…
Пусть мир отчаян и жесток –

Я не вернусь…*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов, Огромная просьба: тапками не закидывать и гнилыми овощами тоже.... 
   _

----------


## Deep_Angel

смотри, никто ничем не закидывает...:rolleyes: 
и вообще, кто тебе там чего наговорил? забудь:smile: если еще не забыла:biggrin: 
ну и как всегда за стих  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel!* ну так не закидывают только потому, что никто не заходит... :Tu:  

А я продолжаю творить:

*Рельсы-рельсы, шпалы-шпалы
Минск-Москва. Ночной перрон
- Мама, может ты устала?
- Ничего, переживём...

Я бегу, машУ в окошко
Поезд уплывает в даль
Только жалко мне немножко...
Снова вру! Мне ОЧЕНЬ жаль...

Рельсы-рельсы, шпалы-шпалы
И немые поезда
Спросит дочка: Ты устала?
Я вздохну: Наверно, Да....

Но нельзя, увы, иначе
Время лечит… месяц, два…
Слёзы за улыбкой пряча
Ветер в клочья рвёт слова

Вновь приедешь ранним утром
Пусть хотя б денька на три
Засверкает перламутром,
Запоёт душа внутри

Время быстро пролетает…
Снова еду провожать 
Поезд молча уплывает
Месяц, два….тебя мне ждать

Рельсы-рельсы, шпалы-шпалы
Минск-Москва. Ночной перрон
- Я, наверное, устала…
- Ничего, переживём...*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов...._ :flower:

----------


## Курица

Тебе не кажется, что мы - родственные души?
Почему - поймешь, прочитав мое стихотворение...
О женщина...Имя тебе - загадка!
Жизнь - полной мерой,
То горько, то - сладко,
То птица счастья мелькнет вблизи,
А то, разбившись,
Лежит в грязи...
Находишь силы быть гордой, милой, Не держишь душу раскрытой настежь:
Улыбкой скрасишь свой день унылый,
И снова мчишься  вперед, за счастьем!
По-женски тонко подвох увидишь,
Но мудрой будешь, и не обидишь..
Всегда - АКТРИСА, всегда - ИГРАЕШЬ...
Находишь больше, чем потеряешь!

----------


## Великая Артистка

_Курица,
Очень может быть...вообще все поэты, по-своему, родственные души. _ 

*"Так больно" или "Любовь и я"

Так больно, что не надо ветра
Чтобы развеять прах любви
Но ведь любовь и я из пепла
Восстановиться не смогли

Так больно, что не надо стужи
Чтобы промёрзнуть до конца
Шагаем по замёрзшим лужам
Любовь и я: одни с лица

Так больно, что не нужно друга
Чтобы утешить и понять
И как от боли воет вьюга
Любви могу я рассказать

Так больно, что не надо песни
Что без неё могу прожить…
Любовь и я – мы снова вместе
Смогли себя восстановить!

Так больно, что никчёмны грозы,
Что улетают в никуда
Прольётся ль дождь, прольются ль слёзы
Всё одинаково – вода.

А, знаешь, я была бы рада
Тебя покинуть хоть на час
Так больно, что любви не надо
Вот так сложилось в этот раз…
*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_ :flower:

----------


## smychok

Не знаю повлияло или нет то что было написано, но последние 4 произведения оооооооооочень!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Я не хочу сказать что до этого были плохие, просто явно видно что это новая ступенька(а то и две)!!!!!!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*smychok*,
Я с тобой полностью согласна!!! (думаю, ничего, что на "ты"...) Она молодец! Только надо вот что :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

*Великая Артистка*,
 :Ok:  :wink:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*smychok*, *Deep_Angel*,
Вы меня, наверное, перехвалили....:mad: 
Что-то у меня теперь "очень" писать не получается...... :Tu:  
Хотя, на ваш суд:

*Уходят вдаль немые поезда...(16.01.2008)

Уходят вдаль немые поезда
Уходят прочь уже который год
Идут они, как будто, в никуда
Назад не предусмотрено дорог

Идут, и выполняя свой маршрут
Раскладывают судьбы по местам
Кто враг, а кто надёжный верный друг
Приказано отмерить поездам

Летя в немую гаснущую зыбь
Проходит время, будто невпопад
Надрывный плач? Нет, ни одной слезы
Они немы, но иногда кричат…

Кричат о боли рухнувших надежд
И жгут во прах историю времён
Ни лиц родных, ни масок, ни одежд
Нет ничего: фамилий и имён

Нет ничего: сгорело всё дотла
С собой неся историю веков
Тебя ждала? Быть может. И звала…
Но всё осталось лишь набором слов

Уходят прочь немые поезда
Неся судьбу сгоревшую с собой
Быть может, всё уходит в никуда
Вот только мне почудится порой

Что поезд, будто отродясь немой
Неся судьбу, надрывно закричит
Её одну несёт он в мир иной
Под чёрный и сверкающий гранит

Уходят вдаль немые поезда
Уходят прочь уже который год
Идут и исчезают в никуда
Назад не предусмотрено дорог.

=========================================================

Стань моей ушедшей жизнью...(18.01.2008)

По извилистым дорогам
Сердце ищет путь на волю
Не прошу тебя о многом:
Стань моей ушедшей болью

Но не раз ты отзовёшься
В этом сердце гулким эхом
Знаю, больше не вернёшься
Стань моим ушедшим смехом

Боль разлуки – это опыт
Он ведь в жизни очень значим
Нежных слов прощальный рокот...
Стань моим ушедшим плачем

Только мне не так уж важно
Сколько лет мы были вместе
Прокричит журавль протяжно
Стань моей ушедшей песней

Я прошу совсем немного,
Только ты не откажи мне
Ведь у нас одна дорога:
Стань моей ушедшей жизнью...

=========================================================

Сигаретный дым (27.01.2008)

По мутным холодным не нужным ей лужам
Шагает девчонка, в руках сигарета...
ОН больше не нужен, ЕЙ больше не нужен
Лишь дымом табачным фигурка согрета.

И дождь тихо плачет, никто не изменит
Холодной бездушности и пустоты
Ей сердца разбитого дождь не заменит
Не сможет стереть он родные черты

Витрин магазинных замёрзшие стёкла
В себе отражают продрогший асфальт
И им всё равно, что девчонка промокла
Они в ожиданье застывшие спят.

А время летит в никуда ниоткуда
И всем всё равно, что ОНА здесь одна
И ЕЙ всё равно, не пугает простуда
«Я справлюсь!», - сказала себе, - «Я должна!»

Шагает ОНА по простуженным лужам
Разбитое сердце внутри глухо ноет
ЕЙ больше не нужен, ОН больше не нужен
Лишь дым сигаретный её успокоит...*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов _

----------


## ezelenina

*Великая Артистка*,
Заглянула ненароком - и не успокоилась, пока не дочитала до конца. Причем отнюдь не от восторга (подожди возмущаться, дочитай до конца!), просто жутко обидно было... Яркие образы, интересные мысли - и обиднейшие технические "ляпы". Саша, ведь Вы же музыкант, для Вас ритм, сильная и слабая доля - понятия родные и понятные... Их даже считать не надо - они же поются! (не закидывайте тапками, от души говорю!) Впрочем, по последним стихам судя, держать ритм Вам вполне по-силам... 
И если позволите  - один мааааленький совет - поосторожнее со словом "ведь". Не знаю почему - я тоже далеко не гуманитарий - но оно очень часто "рвет" кружево стиха, даже если вписано ритмически верно, может из-за звонкости своей?  
А последние стихи прочитала с удовольствием. Теперь - так держать!

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
умница!!!!!пиши ещё!!!жду))))

----------


## Великая Артистка

*ezelenina*,
спасибо за критику! Будем работать в этом направлении
*Танюша*,
эх....давно здесь не появлялась...столько всего накопилось...поэтому не буду в теме, просто кину ссылками :wink: 

*
Нелюбимая (12.02.2008)
Спасибо за то, что тебя я любила (11.03.2008)
За 20 минут до весны (13.03.2008)
Одинокая в толпе (17.03.2008)
И снова: уходя, уходи (24.03.2008)
Не старайся понять... (27.03.2008)
* 

_Ну, пока вот так вот...как обычно, жду отзывов и комментариев_  :flower:

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
как всегда-нет слов)))

----------


## overload

*Великая Артистка*,
 Сашенька, да ты умничка!!!
Твои стихи - правильные, точные и говорящие. Ты молодец, здоровинско!
Я перечитал все твои посты и по всем ссылкам сходил - впечатляет.
Молодец.

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Танюша*, *overload*,
Спасибо!!!!  Очень приятно... Только вот вы, наверное, захвалили меня....у меня и ритм стал хромать и рифма  :Tu:  
Вот посмотрите сами: 

*Говорят, что сердцу не прикажешь
Что любовь не терпит глупой лжи
Ты себе сама однажды скажешь:
«Хоть разок попробуй, прикажи!»

Приказать ты сможешь только маске
Под которой прячешься-живёшь
Если сердце молится о ласке…
Я не верю в эти ваши сказки!
Все «приказы» - глупости и ложь.

Слишком больно всё до капли выжать
И любовь из сердца вон прогнать
Ты клянёшься: чтобы просто выжить
Надо только сердцу приказать.

Только снова мир – две половинки
И тебя мне не хватает чуть
Сердце ведь не камень и не льдинка
Даже та растает как-нибудь…

Ты себе сама однажды скажешь:
“Все приказы – это миражи”
Говорят, что сердцу не прикажешь…
Ну попробуй! Ну же! Прикажи!!!!*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов _

----------


## Лев

*Великая Артистка*,
 Рифма есть и ритм не скачет,
 Ровность строк течёт -
 Смысла глубину не прячут.
 Строчка лишняя не в счёт?

----------


## Великая Артистка

Вот как-то так...

*Бардак, бедлам и всё сначала
Бежим по замкнутому кругу:
Мы опостылили друг другу
А может, просто я устала...

А может, просто не просила
Тебя, как нищая, о ласке
Жила в своей волшебной сказке
Как будто не тебя любила...

Я, уходя, с тобой простилась
Без боли и нравоучений
Ведь выясненьем отношений
Я ничего бы не добилась...

Слова бегут, ложаться в строчки:
Ты не любил, я не любила
Ты оскорбил, я не простила
И грустный смайлик после точки. =( ...

Что "нелюбимая", я знала,
И ты нашёл себе подругу - 
Бежим по замкнутому кругу
Бардак, бедлам и всё сначала...*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_ :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Слова бегут, ложаться в строчки:


Из круга замкнутого выйдя,
В спираль войди - не вниз, а ввысь.
Любимой будешь, только крылья
Расправь и с духом соберись!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 вот как-то так :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :)))))
у тя чем больше бардак, тем ровнее строчки:))
давай пиши стих про вселенский хаос!!!kuku

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Лев*, *Deep_Angel*,
Спасибо за внимание к моей скромной персоне и её рифмоплётству  :Oj:  
Кать! Про вселенский хаос не получилось...вышла какая-то неразбериха...однако, выкладываю её на ваш суд:

*Промокшие лужи, продрогшие ночи
Как будто ты нужен, как будто бы очень...
Я снова влюбилась?! В кого? Не в тебя ли?
Ну что ж, не сложилось... Ромашки завяли.

Пустые надежды, "Привет" в смс-ке
Я вновь где-то между...натянута леской
Я будто бы рядом, как строчки из песни
Не трогай! Не надо... Как будто мы вместе...

Продрогшие ночи, промокшие лужи
Как будто бы очень, как будто ты нужен...
Не трогай! Не надо... Я - строчка из песни
Как будто бы рядом... Как будто бы вместе...* 


*Давай с тобой расстанемся друзьями...

Стихов моих бессонными ночами
Ты, к счастью, не прочтёшь и не увидишь...
"Давай с тобой останемся друзьями" -
Всего 5 слов смертельно ненавидишь.

Останемся? Ну что ты, право слово!
Зачем так друг над другом издеваться?
Остаться, значит повторить всё снова
Не лучше ли друзьми нам расстаться?

Давай забудем всё, что с нами было!
Не жить цветку с засохшими корнями
Я для себя сегодня так решила:
Давай с тобой расстанемся друзьями...*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Великая Артистка*,
 "Промокшие лужи" - зацепило... Песня есть на эти стихи?

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
Про друзей я уже вроде читала...:rolleyes:  
Саш, мне всё больше и больше нравится! Честно. :Aga:  Так держать! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Лев*,
Нет...песни на них нет.... 
Спасибо за внимание к моему творчеству!  :flower:  

*Deep_Angel*,
Катюш...ну прям засмущала... :Oj:

----------


## Anton

Молодец, Саня! :Ok:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anton*,
Как говорит подпись Гуслика: *кр. сестр. тал.*  :flower:  
Спасибо, что заглянул, Антон!  :Tender:  

Со мной творится что-то непонятное....И выливается в строчки:

*Позови меня… Я промолчу
Только эхом года отзовутся
Снова жаль, что уже не вернуться,
Не слепить из огарка свечу…

Позови меня… Я обернусь
И в глазах своих слёзы не спрячу
Только я не от боли заплачу,
А сквозь слёзы тебе улыбнусь…

Позови меня… Я побегу
Только вновь не к тебе, не навстречу:
Я не верю, что время залечит
Те слова, что в душе берегу…

Позови меня эхом любви
И оставь вместе с этой тоскою
Забери всё до капли с собою!
Только ты, я прошу, позови…
*

*жду ваших комментов и отзывов*   :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Великая Артистка*
Послал тебе черновик песни. Даже если тебе не понравится, сделай для меня вторые строчки 1,2,3, куплетов как в 4м. Ты услышишь - не укладываются по ударениям.

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
ето вам :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Позови меня… Я промолчу


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Лев*,
К сожалению или к счастью... я не умею перписывать свои же стихи по-иному...
У меня просто не получится изменить вторые строки....

*Deep_Angel*,
Ангелочек! Ты, как всегда, в своём репертуаре... kiss 
Мурмяу... :Pivo:  

*PAN*,
Содержательно... :Vah:  

Наверное, сие творение не заслуживает внимания, но родилось оно у меня....что поделаешь...и рифма повторяется и вообще..короче, судите сами:
_
(предупреждаю сразу: посвящено умершему дедушке)_
*Друг за другом летят, пролетают года
Забываются, блекнут из детства мечты
Утихает печаль: ты ушёл навсегда...
Почему так случилось, что это был ты?

Я не стану скрывать подступающих слёз
Ведь разбилась о камень гранитный мечта
Это было давно, не по-детски всерьёз
Почему ты ушёл от меня навсегда?

Столько лет... Я уже не считаю года...
И тебя больше нет, и разбитой мечты
Почему ты ушёл от меня навсегда?
Почему так случилось, что это был ты?* 

_Закидывание тапками на сей раз приветствуется! Жду отзывов и комментариев_  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Стих, написанный 9-го мая:

*Печально склонятся плакучие ивы
И дождь, словно слёзы, прольётся с небес
Настрой, почему-то, какой-то тоскливый
Сегодня идёт с оптимизмом в разрез
Печали слезами никак не поможешь…
Я снова читаю твою смс:
«Прости меня, если действительно сможешь…»

Печали слезами никак не поможешь
И время былое уже не вернёшь
«Прости меня, если действительно сможешь…»
Прощаю…за слёзы, за горечь и ложь
За всё, что таила, сегодня прощаю!
Когда-нибудь, ты, я надеюсь, поймёшь…
Тебе я в ответ смс набираю:

«Настрой, почему-то, какой-то тоскливый
Сегодня идёт с оптимизмом в разрез
Печально склонились плакучие ивы
И дождь, словно слёзы, пролился с небес.
Смогла…и тебя я, конечно, простила
И, за горизонтом, твой образ исчез…
А помнишь… когда-то… как я уходила?»

А следом тебе отправляется тоже:
«Прости меня, если действительно сможешь…»
*


_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Pivo:  
а у меня такое же солнышко (или это цветочек... я всё никак не пойму...) есть:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: мне его ириска на 20 лет подарила :Vah:  :biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
 :Vah:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Я тебя запишу, как цитату из книги
От себя оторву, как тетрадный листок
И на острове слёз белорусской Немиги
Отпущу тебя с миром на юго-восток

Я тебе лишь «спасибо» скажу, отпуская
Боль ведь тоже, наверно, кому-то нужна…
Так закончится эта игра непростая
Так закончится наша с тобою весна

Я была так глупа, что поверила в сказку
Ты сказал мне когда-то, что веришь мечтам…
То, что раньше дарило нам нежность и ласку
Превратилось в ненужный болезненный хлам

Я тебя запишу, как цитату из книги
От себя оторву, как тетрадный листок
И на острове слёз белорусской Немиги
Отпущу тебя… с миром… на юго-восток…
*

----------


## PAN

> Я тебя запишу, как цитату из книги
> От себя оторву, как тетрадный листок
> И на острове слёз белорусской Немиги
> Отпущу тебя… с миром… на юго-восток…


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## Великая Артистка

Эх....долгое время писался какой-то бред. Вот кое что из него _(тапками не бить и помидорами больно не кидаться!)_:

*Навсегда ушедшею весной...*

*Навсегда ушедшею весной
На его плече заснёт другая
«Как ты без меня, любимый мой?» - 
Шепчут губы, вновь пересыхая…

Замирая, голос мой дрожит,
Тихий шёпот пропадает снова
- У тебя ведь сердце не болит,
Засыпая на плече другого?! 

- Только ты не тот и я не та:
Между нами пропасть расставанья.
Видишь, с неба падает звезда?
Загадай заветное желанье!

«Как ты без меня, любимый мой?» - 
Шепчут губы, вновь пересыхая.
Навсегда ушедшею весной
На его плече заснёт другая…*


*Поклялась я когда-то любить до конца...*

*Болью строки заденут немые сердца
Что-то вспомнишь и что-то, быть может, поймешь…
Поклялась я когда-то любить до конца –
Полюбила… Прохладный сентябрьский дождь.

Я не стала плаксивее, бросив курить
Дни не стали длиннее, а я без тебя
Научилась другому «люблю» говорить,
Научилась любить, никого не любя.

Провожая закат и встречая рассвет
Я тебя не узнала из тысячи лиц
Может, просто тебя на Земле больше нет?
Может, ты улетаешь со стаями птиц?

Снова горькие слёзы коснутся лица,
Словно ты эти строки когда-то прочтёшь…
Поклялась я когда-то любить до конца –
Полюбила… Прохладный сентябрьский дождь.*


_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_  :flower:

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
 как всегда я в восторге))))))):smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 второй понравился:rolleyes:  :Ok:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
как мы к физике готовились.....:biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,
>  второй понравился:rolleyes:  
>    
> как мы к физике готовились.....:biggrin:


Вай-вай.....
Подготовились, между прочим! И уже написали :tongue:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Улыбаясь смешным парапетам изогнутых крыш
Прошептала девчонка в продрогшее тёмное небо:
«Я люблю тебя, дождь! Я люблю тебя, гулкая тишь!,
Я люблю тебя тот, кто не будет моим… и кто не был…»

По щеке заструится слезою потёкшая тушь,
Незаметно, неслышно, как будто бы капли целую
Тихо в танце кружИтся тандем наших раненых душ
Я люблю тебя, жизнь! Настоящую, с болью…такую!

В полусумраке дремлет под небом «2-ое кольцо»
И луна отражается в глади воды так красиво…
Под слезинки ночного дождя подставляя лицо
Та девчонка почувствует вдруг себя самой счастливой!

Не беги от дождя…От себя ты ведь не убежишь!
От себя бегать вредно и, всё-таки, очень опасно
Я люблю тебя, дождь! Я люблю тебя, гулкая тишь!,
Я люблю тебя, жизнь! И я верю, что всё не напрасно!*

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  сегодня ночью я была на крыше....прихожу,а тут твой стих....

----------


## Танюша

давно тебя нет что-то...

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Танюша*,
Да тут я, тут....
Просто сейчас в делах сердечных полная Санта-Барбара, а может даже и покруче....
Вот поэтому пока и не пишется ничего...
Спасибо, что не забываешь!  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Ночное творчество (помидорами не закидывать):

*Замирая, катилась слеза по щеке
Лишь одна, будто кем-то был выбор отмерен
Она крепко сжимала мобильник в руке
Он единственный был ей, наверное, верен…

И ничуть не боялась казаться смешной
Задавая вопрос, что так дорого стоил:
- Ты готов всё разрушить и вновь быть со мной?
- Не готов… Слишком долго я всё это строил…

- Что ж, теперь не осталось и капли от «нас»?
- Это сложно, давай мы не будем об этом…
Лишь живые зелёные искорки глаз
Потухали неслышно…и канули в Лету

Так же крепко сжимая мобильник в руке
Она будто бы чувства в себе погасила
Замирая, скатилась слеза по щеке
«Я любила тебя… Я тебя отпустила…»
*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 маладэс! хороший девочка! честно...:wink:
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
 офигеть...ты гениальна)))

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Танюш*, гениальна не я, гениальна жизнь, которая подкидывает мне вот такие вот моменты.... В стихе всё правда...наш разговор с любимым мне человеком...и так тоже бывает....

----------


## Великая Артистка

Снова пишется какой-то бред....на ваш суд:

*Я уходила, возвращаясь в пустоту
И в тишину и в нулевую бесконечность
Я оставляла свою детскую беспечность
Чтоб оттолкнуться и почуять высоту

Я уходила, возвращаясь в никуда
Туда, где свету не дано было проникнуть
Я исчезала…Для того, чтобы возникнуть
Я исчезала, возвращаясь навсегда…

Я убегала от пустых дежурных фраз
И от нотаций никому не нужных правил
И дорожила теми лишь, кто выше ставил
Пустым нотациям живые искры глаз

Я уходила, чтоб остался только звук
Ночами тёмными во снах себе присниться
Я уходила, чтобы снова возвратиться
Я исчезала от людских порочных мук

И в синем небе, улыбаясь на лету
Я поняла, что слишком много повторялась…
Притворялась… Возвращалась…
Попрощалась…

Я уходила, возвращаясь в пустоту… 
*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_ 

После Сказанного: Скучаю, скучаю, скучаю по всем, я в Москве, однако...скоро улетать...

----------


## Танюша

*Великая Артистка*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
как всегда,СПАСИБО за твои стихи...опять читаешь мои мысли........

----------


## Великая Артистка

После огромного перерыва написалось что-то совсем на меня не похожее:

*Я свою жизнь представлю новенькой раскраской
И в ней я стану свои мысли рисовать:
Как ни крути, все люди в мире носят маски
А я попробовала сбросить её, снять…

Да, было больно, непривычно, неуютно
Да, было страшно, я не буду отрицать
Вот только жизнь мою вообще и поминутно
Уже не будет себе маска подчинять

Но мир жесток, и в нём жестоки сами люди
Режь по живому! Меня незачем жалеть!
И будут те, кто меня правильно осудит,
И будут те, чьи души начинают тлеть…

Я не боюсь сейчас ни Бога и ни Чёрта
Прошли теперь моих сомнений времена:
Ведь всё слезами было смыто, было стёрто,
Никто не вспомнит больше наши имена….

Как ни крути, все люди в мире носят маски,
Вот только я хочу заметить вам одно:
Что растекается по выцветшей раскраске
Багрово-красное кровавое пятно…*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Великая Артистка

очередная непохожесть на меня...однако:

*Пробираюсь дорогами пыльными
Через ворох опавшей листвы:
Почему все устали быть сильными?
Или не были таковы?

И зачем-то у всех вдруг депрессия,
Меланхолия или хандра:
У кого-то несданная сессия,
У кого-то будильник с утра…

А вокруг все кричат-надрываются
Что расстроены струны души
Что Фортуна лишь тем улыбается,
Кто её чем-то смог рассмешить…

И любовь отчего-то несчастная,
Все воздушные замки во прах…
Лишь бессонница ежечасная
Отраженье находит в стихах

Белый ангел, взмахнул, было, крыльями…
Но никто не поднял головы…:
Все зачем-то устали быть сильными…
Или не были таковы?*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## PAN

> Все зачем-то устали быть сильными…
> Или не были таковы?


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
растешь на глазах! :Aga:  :Ok: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
второе очень понравилось!!!

P.S. А ты их жирным выделяешь, потому что так лучше видно?:biggrin::rolleyes:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,
> растешь на глазах!
> 
> второе очень понравилось!!!


 :Oj:  прям засмущала....




> P.S. А ты их жирным выделяешь, потому что так лучше видно?:biggrin::rolleyes:


Чтобы они выделялись на фоне комментариев.:wink:

----------


## Великая Артистка

странное какое-то у меня состояние и пишется что-то СОВСЕМ на меня не похожее....и постоянно разной степени и направленности непохожести...:rolleyes:

*Мне б умыться крещёной святою водой
Словно вмиг все ошибки меж нами исправить
Не поставить свечу за любви упокой
А тебе бы за здравие свечку поставить

Я пока не волшебница, только учусь
Мне ночная метель эту песню напела:
Я поставлю тебе за здоровье свечу,
Попрошу, чтобы боль вместе с ней догорела…

Льда осколок нельзя вместо сердца хранить,
Не беги от себя, не стирай эту память!
Дай горящей свече этот лёд растопить
А зиме вновь исполнить прощальный мой танец…

Я увижу тебя…улыбнусь…промолчу.
Промолчу за всё то, что сказать не успела
За здоровье твоё я поставлю свечу,
Попрошу, чтоб и я вместе с ней догорела…*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Ксю  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
Сашка, очень красиво! Очень-очень! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
kiss

но



> Мне б умыться крещёной святою водой
> Словно вмиг все ошибки меж нами исправить
> Не поставить свечу за любви упокой
> А тебе бы за здравие свечку поставить


знаки препинания не для нас?))))
не напоминай мне кое-кого, плизззззззз!!!:mad:




> За здоровье твоё я поставлю свечу,
> Попрошу, чтоб и я вместе с ней догорела…


что за конец-трындец?))) нагрустилась вчера... всё у тебя будет хорошо, потому что ты маленькое солнышко!

 :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Ангелочек*, спасибо что заглянула....
Настроение вроде как наоборот очень светлое, выправившееся....
Да и вообще, не ожидала я от себя стихов на околорелигиозную тематику....:rolleyes:


А вот и моё новое "творение"....За банальную рифму тапками не бить....просто ничего другого не пишется.... :Oj: 

*Чужие – сколько в этом слове
И безразличия, и боли,
Непонимания и каменности стен,
Ненужных фраз простых и сложных
И новостей, порой, тревожных,
И ожидания глобальных перемен…

Чужие – сколько в этом звуке:
То умираешь ты от скуки,
То засмеёшься вдруг со всеми от души…
И в час, когда душевно пусто
Твой «друг» потопчется по чувствам:
«Давай, весёленькоё, что-нить, напиши!»

Чужие – холод меж словами…
Хоть много общего меж вами
Хоть вы пройти могли бок о бок много лет:
В канве приветственных улыбок
И незамеченных ошибок
Вы не найдёте «риторический» ответ…

Чужие – сколько в сердце места?
Оставлю 3 прощальных жеста.
Друзья, знакомые…меж ними где черта?
Кто «моего», «другого» круга?
«Друг» предаёт зачем-то «друга»…
Лишь только в сердце остаётся пустота.

Чужие…сколько лет минует?
Кого какой вопрос волнует?
И отчего мне неродная даль родней?
Чужие – сколько в этом слове
Непонимания и боли…
Что безразлично все мы сходимся на ней?*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Слов нет.., в каждом слове жизнь!!!

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Слов нет.., в каждом слове жизнь!!!


Спасибо за столь высокую оценку моего творчества...
Обычно, когда слов нет, всё сказано в произведении  :Oj: ....мне несомненно очень приятно  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,



> Ангелочек, спасибо что заглянула....
> Настроение вроде как наоборот очень светлое, выправившееся....


Не прошло и полгода...:biggrin: kiss

Стихотворение хорошее, ты радуешь всё больше и больше!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  И, я чувствую, скоро буду тебе ооочень завидовать, т к у меня пишется всё реже и всё хуже:confused:
Но тапки тоже есть куда применить................
Я вижу, ты приняла во внимание то, что надо ставить знаки препинания:rolleyes: Но надо ж их с умом ставить... :Aga: 
И еще вот это



> Сегодня, 02:30


Вот буду ругаться на кого-то! Это ж нехорошо!




> И в час, когда душевно пусто
> Твой «друг» потопчется по чувствам:
> «Давай, весёленькоё, что-нить, напиши!»


Это про меня было??? :Vah: :mad:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Не прошло и полгода...


И действительно не прошло  :Aga: 



> Стихотворение хорошее, ты радуешь всё больше и больше!!!  И, я чувствую, скоро буду тебе ооочень завидовать, т к у меня пишется всё реже и всё хуже


Ангелочек, вот не надо тут мне рассказывать, что не пишется....Обязательно напишется! И во много раз лучше, чем у меня... :flower:  У всех творцов бывают кризисы...пройдёт ;)



> Но тапки тоже есть куда применить................
> Я вижу, ты приняла во внимание то, что надо ставить знаки препинания Но надо ж их с умом ставить...


Ню не виноватая я....я же в физмате училась....у нас там вообще с гумманитарными науками плохо было. Да и знаки....там многое авторское, так сказать "отсебятина", чтобы выделить эмоциональную окраску того или иного оборота  :Oj: 



> И еще вот это
> Вот буду ругаться на кого-то! Это ж нехорошо!


08.02.2009 03:30
посмотри правде в глаза...это было не в 2:30, а в 3:30....
я тогда не спала всю ночь....ну не спалось мне! :tongue:



> Это про меня было???


Почему-то все, кто чита этот сих спрашивали об этом же...Да про всех это про вас, ведь неоднократно же было...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
спасибо за поздравление!  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,



> У всех творцов бывают кризисы...пройдёт ;)


спасибо, конечно... :Vah: 



> я же в физмате училась....


я тоже... :Pivo:  :Pivo: 



> Да и знаки....там многое авторское, так сказать "отсебятина", чтобы выделить эмоциональную окраску того или иного оборота


да ладно-ладно... я так и подумала:rolleyes:



> Да про всех это про вас, ведь неоднократно же было...


Где? Когда? Я требую доказательств!!!:mad::biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,
> Где? Когда? Я требую доказательств!!!:mad::biggrin:


Ну...ты же знаешь, что у меня комп сгорел....и теперь доказательств нету....а вот в истории твоей аськи они должны остаться...Вот поройся и найди доказательства :wink:

Моё новое творение... Посвящено дедушке:

*Чёрный мрамор… И застывшая слеза - 
Талый снег струится вниз и леденеет.
Медальон из фотоснимка и… глаза,
Что своим живым теплом уж не согреют…

На какую-то секунду ветер стих
И слезинка тёплой струйкой покатилась:
Девять лет прошло, как нет тебя в живых…
- Извини, вчера придти не получилось…

На меня посмотрят с грустью и тоской
Те глаза, когда-то ярко голубые:
- Ты не плачь… Так уж устроен мир людской…
Положу на снег цветы…ещё живые…

Улыбнусь… До боли губы закушу,
Вытру слёзы… Постою… Пора проститься.
- Ты не плачь, лишь об одном тебя прошу…
Прошепчу: - Я буду за тебя молиться…

Полчаса всего, троллейбусный маршрут.
Ненавижу День Святого Валентина!!!!
Те цветы… Они замёрзнут и умрут…
Только в памяти останется картина:

Чёрный мрамор… И застывшая слеза - 
Талый снег струится вниз и леденеет.
Медальон из фотоснимка и… глаза,
Что своим живым теплом уж не согреют…
*
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Великая Артистка

Что-то у меня получилось такое новое за которое меня тапками набить надо, да некому....

*Лишь для двоих светилась огоньками сцена,
Им воедино целый зал рукоплескал…
«Ты для меня….жене четвёртая измена»
Так парень девушке в ночной тиши шептал.

А за окном метель весенняя кружила, 
Ловя танцующих снежинок белизну.
Вдруг он спросил: «ты бы измену мне простила?»
- Намного больше, ведь простила я жену…

И под весенним самым первым звездопадом
Так не хотелось разъезжаться по домам…
Обнявшись, двое в темноте лежали рядом
И смысла не было в ночной тиши словам.

«Ничто не может быть прекрасней и чудесней…»
Аплодисментов, что им этот зал дарил.
Лишь для двоих звучали строчки нашей песни
И парень девушке тихонько говорил:

«Ты для меня….жене четвёртая измена…» - 
В сердечке юном снова поселилась грусть…
Лишь только шум ночного метрополитена
Оставит мысли, что к тебе я не вернусь…

И, утопая в мерном монотонном стуке,
Как будто стук колёс всё может поменять…
Она не думала о завтрашней разлуке:
Лишь сердце билось: Раз, Два, Три…
Ты Для Меня…
*
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Великая Артистка

Очередное гениально-бредовое стихо, по-моему, очень грустное:

*Тихо слёзы роняла Печаль,
Потревожить боясь Тишину.
Одиноко горела Свеча, 
Освещая безмолвную тьму.

Громко выла чужая Метель,
Нарастала пурга за окном...
"Скоро снежный, абсурдно, апрель!" - 
Гулким эхом пронзило весь дом.

Затревожилось пламя Свечи,
Пробуждаясь от вечного сна:
"Если можешь молчать, помолчи!" - 
Прошептала Метели она.

"Ты пойми, что они для меня -
Всё, что есть: Тишина и Печаль..."

Чьи-то чувства безмолвно храня
Одиноко горела Свеча...*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Лев

> Чьи-то чувства безмолвно храня
> Одиноко горела Свеча...


Растёшь :Aga:  :flower: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/565180

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Лев*,
Спасибо, что заглянул  :flower: 
Твочество твоё, как всегда на высоте, даже нет слов, чтобы описать....Красиво сделано :cool:

_С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ МЕНЯ !!!!_

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  вот тебе от меня за твое творчество! чтоб ты не унывала! :Aga: 
kiss а вот за последнее стихотворение:rolleyes:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,
>  вот тебе от меня за твое творчество! чтоб ты не унывала!
> kiss а вот за последнее стихотворение:rolleyes:


 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Аж засмущала...
Я, всё-таки решилась выставить своё Очень Бредовое Стихо на суд народа.... Хотя, народ тут бывает редко и, получается, что я его выставляю на твой суд :rolleyes:

*«Здравствуй, милый, любимый, невстреченный!» - 
В небо звёздное я закричу.
«Мы с тобой пустотою повенчаны…» - 
Тихим эхом ответ получу.

- Ты же знаешь, родной мой, загаданный,
Нам одни песни ветер поёт…
В звуках скрипки и запахе ладана
Наш дуэт неразрывный живёт.
Ты же слышишь, мой славный, единственный
Песню ту, что звучит лишь для нас…
Мы с тобой ищем общую истину,
Чтобы встретиться в названный час.

- Ты же помнишь, родимая, милая - 
Я теперь не умею летать…

- Я ведь тоже осталась бескрылою,
Так стараясь вернуть время вспять…

 - Ты же чувствуешь, пылкая, нежная,
Нам одни на двоих снятся сны:
В них мы счастливы! Тихо и бережно
Всё хранится в канве тишины.
Ты послушай, моя беззаветная,
Я тебя в своём сердце храню!
Только ты в нём живёшь неприметною
И даёшь разгореться огню…

- Наша жизнь, словно плёнка засвечена,
Чтоб друг друга навек потерять…

«Мы с тобой пустотою повенчаны…» - 
В небо звёздное шепчешь опять.

- Мы с тобой пустотою повенчаны,
Чтоб друг друга вовек не найти.
И пишу я тебе, мой невстреченный,
Чтобы ты не сбивался с пути…:

«Здравствуй, милый, любимый, невстреченный!
Жаль, не знаю лица твоего…»
В телефоне звонок неотвеченный…
От тебя?
Нет, увы, от него…*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## aigul

*Великая Артистка*,очень люблю такие стихи!  :Aga: И сама иногда несу "бред"!  :Aga:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,очень люблю такие стихи! И сама иногда несу "бред"!


Спасибо за то, что заглянула и за отзыв.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Иногда то, что мы рифмоплётим оказывается далеко не бредом, коим оно кажется при ближайшем рассмотрении....
На второй день оно мне даже нравится начинает  :Oj:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Фантазия у меня в отпуске...написалось что-то, как обычно, о любви:

*Только несколько строк на тетрадном листе…
Тускло лампочка светит над круглым столом.
Она любит гулять по ночной пустоте,
Ей сегодня зачем-то взгрустнулось о нём.

Ну а помнишь, мы вместе встречали весну?
Ветер выл, под ногами хрустел белый снег,
Улыбались…и сами не знали чему:
Иль друг другу…иль снегу…иль этой весне…

Вечерами меня ты с учёбы встречал
И мы долго гуляли в ночной тишине.
SMSки, звонки – ты безумно скучал
Иль по мне…иль по нашей с тобою весне…

Всё закончилось вмиг, так же как началось:
Как-то странно, как будто само по себе.
Что ж, бывает, хотелось, мечталось – сбылось…  - 
Ведь случается всё лишь однажды в судьбе.

Она любит гулять по ночной пустоте,
Когда город весь в сумраке замер, заснул.
Только несколько строк на тетрадном листе:
«Ну а помнишь, мы вместе встречали весну…»*
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Классно!:-)мне очень понравилось!

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Спасибо, Дианочка, очень притяно читать такие тёплые отзывы  :Oj: 

Моё новое стихо: 

*На секунду, казалось бы, только лишь миг потеряв
Не подумал ты, сколько всего для меня изменилось.
Был сентябрь... Ты молча прощался со мною в дверях,
Телефонный звонок…и вопрос: «ничего не случилось?»

Ты меня не услышишь, наверно, так лучше для нас,
Не увидишь ни боли, ни радости, ни сожаленья,
Не узнаешь, как пусто и грустно мне было сейчас,
У кого и за что перед Богом прошу я прощенья…

А ведь знаешь, наверно ты тоже был… Тоже был прав…
Видно незачем мне так пытать мою бедную душу.
На секунду, казалось бы, только лишь миг потеряв,
Мне хотелось кричать, только знала, что некому слушать…

Так, наверное, лучше, а, может быть, лучше не так…
Я устала от лжи, как твоей, так и нашей со всеми
Соблюдения правил, приличий и прочих затрат - 
Мне плевать на все сплетни и кучу «общественных мнений»!

Был сентябрь... Ты молча прощался со мною в дверях,
Оставляя с собой все мечты и дальнейшие планы.
На секунду, казалось бы, только лишь миг потеряв…
Не хотелось мне верить, что всё это было обманом…* 

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower: 
на мой взгляд немного переборщила с количеством слов в строках...
но всё равно в общем и целом красиво и достойно! kiss

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
Прямо таю.... :Oj:  ну не виновата я, что моё вдохновение куда-то делось с рождением Танюшки =) Пишется только так....:eek:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Улыбаясь смешным парапетам изогнутых крыш
> Прошептала девчонка в продрогшее тёмное небо:
> «Я люблю тебя, дождь! Я люблю тебя, гулкая тишь!,
> Я люблю тебя тот, кто не будет моим… и кто не был…»
> 
> По щеке заструится слезою потёкшая тушь,
> Незаметно, неслышно, как будто бы капли целую
> Тихо в танце кружИтся тандем наших раненых душ
> Я люблю тебя, жизнь! Настоящую, с болью…такую!
> ...


Понравились Ваши стихотворения.  :Ok: 
Хорошо пишете. С ноткой лёгкости даже в грустных... :Aga: 
Удачи. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Ты меня не услышишь, наверно, так лучше для нас,
> Не увидишь ни боли, ни радости, ни сожаленья..
> А ведь знаешь, наверно ты тоже был… Тоже был прав…
> Видно незачем мне так пытать мою бедную душу...
> Не хотелось мне верить, что всё это было обманом…


Я тоже люблю длинные строчки...
Многое в стихах созвучно мне... :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Великая Артистка*,
Хорошие пишите стихи. Светлые, лёгкие. Мне очень понравилось!  :flower:  А вот по поводу Есенина не согласна. Не надо так отзываться о великих людях. Прекрасный поэт. Думаю, мы даже слишком малы, чтобы переоценить его творчество. Его уже оценила целая эпоха.

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*



> Промокшие лужи, продрогшие ночи


Это стихотворение очень понравилось  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я тебя запишу, как цитату из книги


Кравсиво...  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Пробираюсь дорогами пыльными


Тоже очень понравилось  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Только несколько строк на тетрадном листе…


И это тоже очень красивое. Задумчивое...  :flower: 
Будем ждать новых стихов.

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Понравились Ваши стихотворения.
> Хорошо пишете. С ноткой лёгкости даже в грустных...
> Удачи.


Спасибо большое, стараюсь  :Oj: 



> Я тоже люблю длинные строчки...
> Многое в стихах созвучно мне...


Очень приятно сознавать, что кому-то близко моё творчество  :flower: 



> *Великая Артистка*,
> Хорошие пишите стихи. Светлые, лёгкие. Мне очень понравилось!


Спасибо, очень приятно читать такие лестные отзывы  :Aga: 



> А вот по поводу Есенина не согласна. Не надо так отзываться о великих людях. Прекрасный поэт. Думаю, мы даже слишком малы, чтобы переоценить его творчество. Его уже оценила целая эпоха.


На вкус и цвет, как говорится.... Я ни в коем случае, не собираюсь говорить, что он плохой поэт, однако меня он не цепляет никак....быть может, это мой недостаток, однако, так есть и ничего с этим сделать я не могу. А замечание по-поводу того, что и у великих рифма и ритм не всегда на высоте, по-моему, вполне оправдано....и так тоже бывает....нет идеальных людей...



> Это стихотворение очень понравилось
> Красиво...
> Тоже очень понравилось
> И это тоже очень красивое. Задумчивое...
> Будем ждать новых стихов.


Спасибо  :Oj:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Будем надеяться, что моя муза не улетела слишком далеко ;)

----------


## LenZ

> На вкус и цвет, как говорится.... Я ни в коем случае, не собираюсь говорить, что он плохой поэт, однако меня он не цепляет никак.


По поводу вкусов, действительно, нельзя спорить. Сколько людей - столько мнений. И то, что не цепляет, тоже понятно. Меня, например, не цепляет Лермонтов. Увы! Да, есть у него красивые стихотворения, но... не моё. Но умалять его достоинства и роль в Русской поэзии, да даже не побоюсь сказать - в мировой, никак нельзя. Я отношусь к нему с глубоким уважением.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А по поводу...



> А замечание по-поводу того, что и у великих рифма и ритм не всегда на высоте, по-моему, вполне оправдано....и так тоже бывает....нет идеальных людей...


Тем они и велики, что даже при некотором нарушении ритма и рифмы их произведения всё равно великолепны. Их приёмы, манера сложения строк - вне всякого сравнения. И у каждого - свой стиль. Да что тут говорить, словом "великие" сказано всё!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Великая Артистка*,
А по поводу нарушения ритма... Когда от души, от сердца и по-настоящему, всё остальное не в счёт! Так что твори!  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*LenZ*
Спасибо, будем стараться  :Oj:  :flower: 
Хотя пока моя фантазия взяла бессрочный отпуск за свой счёт и укатила в неизвестном направлении. Но надеюсь, что она скоро вернутся :wink:

----------


## Великая Артистка

И снова я...странно, моя тема даже не успела опуститься до второй странички...
Новое творение:

*Ты ищешь нежности в стихах:
Мелькают строки и страницы…
Ему другая нынче снится
На чуждых сердцу берегах.

Казалось: что там! Не одна!
Не пропадёшь, не проржавеешь!
Однако всё же сожалеешь…
И эта ночь опять без сна…

Совсем как будто повзрослев,
Осталась трепетно ранимой
Ведь всё пройдёт? Проходит…мимо…
Ах, это? Тоже…как у всех.

И утопая в облаках
Любовно-стихотворной сказки
Где всё смешалось: лица, маски…
Ты ищешь нежности в стихах…*
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower: 
что-то мне кажется, на тебя кое-что повлияло... нееееежное такое:rolleyes:
молодец! kiss

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
Мурррр.....ты угадала....  :Oj:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Хм...ну вот и очередное стихо....:rolleyes:

*У всех свои беды,
У всех свои планы
И всё постоянно куда-то бегут.
Закаты, рассветы…
Признанья, обманы…
Стирают десятки и сотни минут.

У всех свои цели,
Стихи и печали
И выбор, и слёзы…и песни, мечты…
Куда не успели, 
Чего не сказали,
С кем рядом стоять на краю пустоты…

Чужие запреты
Без права на промах
Без шанса на риск и без боли обид…
Вопросы, ответы…
По вечным законам.
Душа лишь моментами что-то хранит…

Нелепые слёзы,
И мысли и строки…
И в сумраке ночи по клавишам стук…
Рифмованность прозы - 
Мы не одиноки...
Но так не хватает касания губ…

Всему своё время,
Всему свои годы…
Хотеть всего сразу, не зная зачем?
Природа сомнений…
Желанье свободы…
Придуманный выбор меж «тем» и «не тем»…

Признанья, обманы…
Закаты, рассветы…
Стирают десятки и сотни минут:
У всех свои планы,
У всех свои беды
И всё постоянно куда-то бегут…*
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## smychok

> И мысли и строки…
> И в сумраке ночи по клавишам стук…


Ну если по клавишам фоно, то меня пианистки с 8-го этажа придут и задушат)))



> Куда не успели, 
> Чего не сказали,


 Действитлельно...
???
Мне очень понравилось! :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Ну если по клавишам фоно, то меня пианистки с 8-го этажа придут и задушат)))


меня тоже чета композиторов-оранжировщиков снизу просто прибьёт :frown:



> Мне очень понравилось!


Спасибо.... :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> У всех свои планы,
> У всех свои беды
> И всё постоянно куда-то бегут…


 :Aga:  :Ok: 
Спасибо за поэзию....

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Ольвия*,
Спасибо за отзыв  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower: 
продолжай творить! kiss

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,
> 
> продолжай творить! kiss


Продолжаю ;)

Новое осеннее.... :Oj: 

*Осенний шелест листопада…
И ветра свист… и шум дождя…
И мы с тобой… Как будто рядом
В продрогшем небе октября.

И жёлтый превращая в красный,
Нам осень дарит эти дни,
Где всё волшебно и прекрасно – 
Ты это в памяти храни…

Храни улыбкою лучистой,
Храни дождём среди зимы,
Когда за дымкой серебристой
Февраль стучится в наши сны…

Когда горит судьба кострами,
Когда целует капли лёд,
Когда бессонными ночами
Так больно знать, что всё пройдёт…

Не отводи от неба взгляда
С ней попрощавшись….Уходя
Под тихий шелест листопада…
И ветра свист… и шум дождя…*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Ольвия

> Когда горит судьба кострами,
> Когда целует капли лёд,
> Когда бессонными ночами
> Так больно знать, что всё пройдёт…


Так и есть... :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Осенний шелест листопада…
> И ветра свист… и шум дождя…


Навеяло..... :flower: 

Октябрьский дождь мне вытирает слезы,
На ушко тихо шепчет: " Не грусти...
Ты позабудь несбывшиеся грёзы
И о другом мечтай, себя ж прости..."

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 я у шоке....................
мне ооочень понравилось!!! :Ok: 
так, теперь продолжай в том же духе! kiss

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Ольвия*,
Спасибо за экспромт  :flower: 
*Deep_Angel*,
Мур! Спасибочки, Ангелочек...

Я, кажется, сошла с ума....у меня получился позитивный стих (по крайней мере финал у него позитивный)....на ваш суд:

*Вот и всё...Вот и всё, что останется...
Что останется в память о нём...
И слеза по щеке не покатится
В поцелуе сливаясь с дождём...

Дни идут...Сердце теплится мыслями
И душевную боль не унять...
Опадая с осенними листьями
Так легко и не больно терять...

Месяц, два...И зима белоснежная
Вновь укутает девичьи сны
И душа наполняется нежностью 
В ожидании новой весны...

И в сердцах теплотой отзываются
Трели птиц и журчанье ручьёв
Все обиды и боль забываются,
Им на смену приходит любовь…

Вот и всё...Вот и всё, что останется... – 
Память времени так коротка...
Когда новые чувства рождаются,
Унося за собой в облака...;)
*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня полностью сгорел комп.


Ужас! Сгорел комп...
Как же теперь жить?
Прими от меня экспромт:biggrin:
Иль кофейку налить?


А стихи - очень хорошие! Особенно вот эта строфа:





> Месяц, два...И зима белоснежная
> Вновь укутает девичьи сны
> И душа наполняется нежностью
> В ожидании новой весны...

----------


## Ольвия

:flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Я, кажется, сошла с ума....


Почаще бы так сходила... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Спасибо всем за тёплые слова  :Oj: 

Новое моё мегабезысходное: :frown:

*Нет, не трогай…Постой…Да, мне плохо…
Знаешь…лучше давай помолчим…
И не стОит столь горестных вздохов – 
Моей грусти немало причин.

Нет, не много…Лишь знай: не забыла…
Да, клялась…Да, надеялась…Да!
Только сердце любовь не пустила
Ни к тебе, ни к нему….никуда…

Нет, послушай…я знаю, что больно
Мне ведь тоже, поверь, нелегко…
Оказалось, что я добровольно
Отдала всю себя целиком.

Нет, не трогай…Иди…Ты успеешь
К той, которой так нужно огня…
Не меня ты в объятьях согреешь – 
Он когда-то решил за меня…*
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## smychok

*Великая Артистка*,
 так вы оказывается тоже минчанка!:redface:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,
>  так вы оказывается тоже минчанка!:redface:


Минчанка, минчанка ;)

Вот честное слово, бред написался полнейший.....никуда больше не выкладывала, только на ваш суд.....(про скачущий ритм сама знаю):

*За стихи твои полуночные…
И за строчки ответов дальние…
За приказы души срочные…
И за чувства твои хрустальные…
За такие слова нежные…
И за росчерки те чернильные… - 
Жизнь покажется неизбежностью…
Но ты справишься, ты ведь сильная!

Все мечты перейдут в желания
Вся печаль обернётся радостью
Будто не было расставания - 
Это было минутной слабостью…
Только сердце огнём не тешится,
А душа  вновь неумолимая…
И, казалось бы, впору вешаться,
Но ты справишься, ты ведь сильная!

Вновь за юностью безмятежною
Отправляться в дороги дальние
За такие слова нежные…
И за чувства твои хрустальные…
Каждый смотрит в свою сторону:
Для кого-то дорога длинная… -
Здесь никто не разделит поровну…
Но ты справишься, ты ведь сильная! 

Это было минутной слабостью… - 
Жизнь уж очень любвеобильная,
Но прожить её нужно с радостью…
И ты справишься, ты ведь сильная! ;)
*
_помидорами можете закидывать_

----------


## Ольвия

> помидорами можете закидывать


Не-а, не дождешься.........:smile: :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Но ты справишься, ты ведь сильная!


Я себе всегда это твержу, когда тяжело. Помогает. Молодец! Хорошее стихотворение!  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Не-а, не дождешься.........:smile:


а надо бы ;)  Усовершенствовала, теперь на ваш суд:

*За стихи твои полуночные…
И за строчки ответов дальние…
За желанья души бессрочные…
И за чувства твои хрустальные…
За глаза, что полны нежностью…
И за росчерки те чернильные… - 
Боль покажется неизбежностью…
Но ты справишься, ты ведь сильная!

Все мечты перейдут в желания
Вся печаль обернётся радостью
Будто не было расставания - 
Это было минутной слабостью…
Только сердце огнём не тешится,
А душа вновь неумолимая…
И, казалось бы, впору вешаться,
Но ты справишься, ты ведь сильная!

Вновь за юностью безмятежною
Отправляться в дороги дальние
За глаза, что полны нежностью…
И за чувства твои хрустальные…
Каждый смотрит в свою сторону:
Для кого-то дорога длинная… -
Здесь никто не разделит поровну…
Но ты справишься, ты ведь сильная! 

И все мысли твои печальные
По стеклу растекутся каплями
Будто не было вновь отчаянья,
Сожаленья о том, кем стали мы… 
И пускай на душе ненАстливо,
И тоска пусть невыносимая… 
Только жизнь прожить нужно счАстливо!
И ты справишься! Ты ведь сильная ;)
*
 :Oj:

----------


## smychok

Да и первый вариант был боле чем достойным - чего так прибеднялась?

----------


## Великая Артистка

*smychok*,
Ну прямо захвалили... :Oj: 
Я не прибеднялась, мне самой не понравилось... :Aga:

----------


## smychok

*Великая Артистка*,
 у меня нескромный вопрос: а как ты связана с музыкой? может мы ещё и в реале периодически пересекаемся!

----------


## Великая Артистка

*smychok*,
сейчас уже почти никак...ну, точнее, пою на районных, городских конкурсах, выездных прощадках....но не более, к сожалению...

Моё новое стихо....когда начинала писать, думала, что полнейший брееед, а под конец мне даже самой понравился :rolleyes: История моей первой любви (основана на реальных событиях):

*Сколько лет, сколько зим, сколько бед и ненастий,
Сколько радостных дней и триумфа побед.
Мы пытались составить из «жизнь» слово «счастье»...
Только букв подходящих в нём, видимо, нет.

Где ты там? С кем ты там? Как живёшь? Кого любишь?
Наши ночи и дни переходят в года…
Ты, наверное, вовсе по мне не тоскуешь…
Только я вспоминаю тебя иногда.

Помнишь детство? Как были мы: Саша и Женя...
Уезжал ты, я плакала, тот поцелуй…
И записки, и мой (или твой?) День Рожденья,
И значок… И каскад тёплых ливневых струй…

Мы бежали по лужам, смеялись, шумели...
Только вместе…по крышам…9-ый этаж…
И…когда ты приехал ко мне…сквозь метели,
Сквозь года…и казалось, что мир только наш...

И, казалось, всё в мире улыбкой лучится,
И искрился наш снег, улыбался и ты…
Как хотелось тогда нам в зиме раствориться…
Чтобы вместе дойти до заветной черты.

За минутами счастья пришло расставанье - 
55 км по шоссе после МКАД…
И…не сразу…но всё же пришло осознанье,
Что уже ничего не вернётся назад.

Приезжал ты ещё раз, узнал меня сразу,
Я тебя не узнала...прошло столько лет…
«Ты ничуть не меняешься», - бросил ты фразу,
«Ну а ты повзрослел», - улыбнулась в ответ.

- Как дела? Как на личном?
- С девчонкой 2 года…
Я её так люблю…не могу передать…
Ну а ты?
- Вот недавно расстались…свобода…
Жень, скажи, ты хотел бы вернуть время вспять?

Вновь улыбка, глаза…почему-то  чужие…
Вновь…зелёные…может оттенок другой?
И слова…столь обычные…даже пустые…
Осознание: всё это Было с тобой…

Как всё просто: не стало…ни чувств ни желаний,
Ни обиды…тебя провожу до метро…
Вот и всё…и не будет ненужных признаний…
Всё проходит…и это, как видишь, прошло…

Ты, наверное, вовсе по мне не тоскуешь…
Переходят в года наши ночи и дни…
И в ночи обо мне строк и строф не рифмуешь…
Только память о Нас, я прошу, сохрани…*
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Ольвия

*Великая Артистка*,
 :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
любвиобильная ты наша)))
молодец! хорошее стихотворение,доброе такое :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Где ты там? С кем ты там? Как живёшь? Кого любишь?


Как же хочется, порой, получить на эти вопросы ответ...



> Переходят в года наши ночи и дни…
> Только память о Нас, я прошу, сохрани…


 :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> Только память о Нас, я прошу, сохрани…


Зачем нам знать, куда любовь уходит,
Бежать ей вслед, разбрасывать цветы?..
Ужель так хочется, столкнувшись через годы,
Искать в прошедшем милые черты?

----------


## smychok

*Великая Артистка*,



> Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов


Очень!!!!!!!!!!



> сейчас уже почти никак...ну, точнее, пою на районных, городских конкурсах, выездных прощадках....но не более, к сожалению...


 А занимаешься в какой-нить студии, вокальном кружке???

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Я себе всегда это твержу, когда тяжело. Помогает. Молодец! Хорошее стихотворение!


Спасибо  :Oj: 



> *Великая Артистка*,


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> *Великая Артистка*,
> любвиобильная ты наша)))
> молодец! хорошее стихотворение,доброе такое


мур, ну о первой любви же.....о такой светлой и чистой...эх...



> Как же хочется, порой, получить на эти вопросы ответ...


Хочется...только вот ни адреса, ни телефона....ничего нет...и никак не узнаешь...разве что, если он снова решит приехать....у нас с ним странные промежутки....видимся раз в 5 лет...кто знает, что будет...



> Зачем нам знать, куда любовь уходит,
> Бежать ей вслед, разбрасывать цветы?..
> Ужель так хочется, столкнувшись через годы,
> Искать в прошедшем милые черты?


Нет, не совсем. Однако, так бывает...
Когда на сердце радость и покой
О том душа невольно вспоминает,
Что уж прошло, рифмованной строкой
И нет холодности, и в чувствах нет избытка
Воспоминанья только о былом...
И на лице спокойная улыбка,
Душевным вновь наполнена теплом.
И интересно, как он там и с кем он...
Надеюсь, счастлив, любит и любим.
Я не хочу развеять вместе с пеплом
Память о том, кто был мне дорогим...
Куда любовь, вы спросите, уходит?
Её возможно временем убить.
Остынет...только иногда приходят
Воспоминанья...чтобы попросить
Меня, его...лишь помнить наши встречи
И улыбаться этим дивным снам,
Стихи писать...и знать, что время лечит
И всё расставит по своим местам...:wink:



> *Великая Артистка*,Очень!!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо  :Oj: 



> А занимаешься в какой-нить студии, вокальном кружке???


Нет, сейчас нигде не занимаюсь...это либо очень дорого, либо там заставляют петь "ля-ля-ля, 3 рубля". Сейчас я сама по себе...:cool:

----------


## smychok

> У меня полностью сгорел комп. Оба винчестера и все данные! Караул!!!!


Я в том же состоянии... только один веник с системой с трудом фунциклирует((( 
 Работоспособности двухъядерника хватает разве что на интернет и ворд!! Включил скан...получил аварийное выключение))) Так что мы вместе))))))))))))) :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Куда любовь, вы спросите, уходит?
> Её возможно временем убить.
> Остынет...


Да, согласна...время может убить любовь, если долго не видеться с 'предметом' своей любви, не слышать голос, не видеть милые сердцу черты...ты права!



> только иногда приходят воспоминанья...


Но и они со временем могут как бы подёрнуться пеленой, рождая мысль - "А было ли?"



> видимся раз в 5 лет...кто знает, что будет...


Никто не знает, кроме Всевышнего...



> Сейчас я сама по себе...


Может, и неплохо :wink:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Я в том же состоянии... только один веник с системой с трудом фунциклирует((( 
>  Работоспособности двухъядерника хватает разве что на интернет и ворд!! Включил скан...получил аварийное выключение))) Так что мы вместе)))))))))))))


Сама сижу с голой виндой....и 3-ий винт недавно слетел =(((




> Да, согласна...время может убить любовь, если долго не видеться с 'предметом' своей любви, не слышать голос, не видеть милые сердцу черты...ты права!


 :Aga: 



> Но и они со временем могут как бы подёрнуться пеленой, рождая мысль - "А было ли?"


да....бывает иногда....а когда начинаешь вспоминать всё в мелких подробностях...кажется, разве это было так давно?



> Никто не знает, кроме Всевышнего...


в любом случае, проверим, судьба всё расставит по своим местам ;)



> Может, и неплохо :wink:


не так уж и плохо ;) Но сцену обожаю....жить без неё не могу...а всем подавай тру-ля-ля три рубля и диапозон в 3 ноты....не хочу подобную муть петь.


Моё новое творение. И снова мне самой понравилось  :Oj: 
Что-то со мной не то...вроде как творцу не должны нравится собственные произведения...или я что-то путаю? :eek:

*Как отпускают в небо голубей,
Так я тебя из сердца отпускаю
Ты только помни всё…и не жалей
О том, что было…я теперь другая – 

Я отпущу тебя свободно ввысь:
Лети! Будь счастлив! В небе белой птицей
Пари над миром…. Только оглянись
И пожелай на миг хоть возвратиться.

Хоть на секунду думай обо мне:
Улыбку вспомни, смех, игру в вопросы
И посиди средь ночи в тишине,
Послушай сердце, что любви так просит…

И загорится новая звезда
Для нас двоих, когда-то столь влюблённых,
Ты на неё посмотришь…и тогда
Увидишь отблеск глаз моих зелёных.

Припомнишь нежность нашу, тех ночей,
Что позабыть теперь не хватит силы…
Как отпускают в небо голубей,
Так я тебя из сердца отпустила.*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
красиво!
мне очень понравилось  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
ты молодец! не то, что некоторые... :(
kiss

----------


## Великая Артистка

> *Великая Артистка*,
> красиво!
> мне очень понравилось   
> ты молодец! не то, что некоторые... :(
> kiss


Спасибочки, Ангелочко  :flower:  Очень приятственно :rolleyes:


А у меня вот новое стихо, которое мне совсем не нравится:

*Не лги мне, мальчик. Я от этого устала.
Мне надоело слушать пламенную ложь.
И в сотый раз всё начинать опять сначала,
И возвратить пытаться то, что не вернёшь.

Послушай, мальчик, ты ни первый, ни последний
Несёшь с собою эту приторную чушь,
Вот только я давно не верю в эти бредни
Про буйство красок и слияние двух душ.

Словам красивым я поверила нарочно,
Пыталась мысли угадать, смотря в глаза…,
Но город в сумраке застынет полуночном
И чёрным холодом затянет небеса…

И эти строки, что в ночи тебе писала,
Ты никогда, увы, наверно, не прочтёшь…
Не лги мне, мальчик. Я от этого устала…
Простила…Верила…Любила… Не вернёшь.*

_Помидорами можно и даже нужно закидывать....но желательно свежими, я их больше люблю kuku_

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как отпускают в небо голубей,
> Так я тебя из сердца отпускаю
> Ты только помни всё…и не жалей
> О том, что было…я теперь другая


Спасибо!!! Я тоже отпустила одного человека и из сердца, и вообще... И стало легче сразу обоим. И пришла новая любовь. А иначе она бы не пришла! Какой ужас! :Vah:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Спасибо!!! Я тоже отпустила одного человека и из сердца, и вообще... И стало легче сразу обоим. И пришла новая любовь. А иначе она бы не пришла! Какой ужас!


kuku Не нужно хвататься за прошлое, иначе провороним наше счастливое будущее  :Aga: 

Новое стихотворение:

*У тебя есть её фотография...
В рамке справа стоит на столе,
Словно факт из твоей биографии
Сроком давности в несколько лет – 

По живому, по сердцу как резали,
Оставляя внушительный шрам,
По больному, влюблённому…лезвием…
По родному…и напополам.

И не слова о бывших, как правило.
Иногда не хватало лишь сил…
Я, ведь знаю, тебе просто нравилась
А её ты, похоже, любил…

…

И минут не храня
Наших радостных дней,
Целовал ты меня… - 
Только думал о ней…

…

Мягкость губ…и касания нежные…
Мы оставим в сыром сентябре – 
У тебя её фото по-прежнему
В рамке справа стоит на столе…
*
_Как всегда жду комментов, отзывыов, закидывания помидорами, яйцами, цветами и битья тапками_

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
у тебя прям творческий прорыв! kiss
про фотографию мне больше понравилось... честно:rolleyes: 
жду продолжения...

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
Спасибочки  :Oj: 
Продолжение следует :wink:

*- Мне хотелось тебя целовать
  Просто так, не таясь, перед всеми,
  Ничего не скрывать и не лгать…
  И не слушать общественных мнений.

  Утонуть в глубине твоих глаз
  Тёмно-карих, безмерных, бездонных…. – 
  Мне хотелось. Хотелось сейчас
  Убежать от оков монотонных.

  Раствориться в улыбке твоей
  Той несмелой, как будто украдкой
  И сгореть в океане огней,
  Вкус почувствовать терпкий и сладкий…

  И биенье сердец в унисон…
  Слышать каждый твой вздох полуночный…
  И…ни разу не вспомнить о том,
  Сколько было поставлено точек.

  И, обнявшись, смотреть в потолок
  О своём чём-то думать, о вечном
  Что не выльется в тысячи строк…
  Только время, увы, быстротечно…

  Мне хотелось. Хотелось сейчас
  Просто так, не таясь, перед всеми,
  Утонуть в глубине твоих глаз
  И найти в них навеки спасенье.

  Ничего не скрывать и не лгать…
  И сказать всё, чего не успела.
  Мне хотелось тебя целовать…

- Ты со мною быть рядом хотела...* 
_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_

----------


## Люси

Очень красивые стихи. Вот, что они на меня навеяли.

*Об этом пожалеете не раз,
Что не желали счастьем насладиться!
Что был тот день и тот печальный час,
Когда решили вы, друзья, проститься!*

----------


## Лев

> Об этом пожалеете не раз,


Вот и вдохновение посетило тебя после визита в тему...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 ну и продуктивность)))
стихотворение отличное, только концовку я не совсем поняла...

----------


## LenZ

> Как отпускают в небо голубей,
> Так я тебя из сердца отпускаю


Нежно!  :flower:  Романтично!

----------


## Великая Артистка

Даааавненько меня здесь не было. Вот решила заглянуть. Не густо я натворила за последние полгода, однако, вот:

****
*Хлопьями снега прохожих метель целовала,
В танце с ветрАми кружась всё быстрей и быстрей.
Ей не впервой быть виновницей снежного бала,
Ей не впервой в этот вечер остаться ничьей.

Ночь наступала… Мела по дороге пустынной
Мимо привычных сугробов, слепящих огней…
Плакала, выла - ей было смертельно обидно,
Что в этот час так никто и не вспомнит о ней.

Билась в истерике, ей было так одиноко… - 
Вихрем вертелась по кругу, считала столбы...
Словно она тосковала о ком-то далёком,
С кем, так случилось, ей вместе вовеки не быть.

Жадно бросалась в объятия чёрные ночи,
Вся искололась о голые руки ветвей…
И разрывала на мелкие-мелкие клочья
Белых снежинок тускнеющий свет фонарей.

Стало светать… Белым инеем всё устелила:
Мягким, искрящимся, нежным и чистым ковром, - 
Чтобы никто не узнал, что в ночи здесь творила,
Всё усыпАла вокруг ледяным серебром.

Солнце взошло, город в неге утра просыпался,
Толпы людей заспешили куда-то опять.
Снег под ногами искрился, летал, рассыпался…
Только никто о метели не стал вспоминать.

В свете ночной суеты она так утомилась,
Что, по привычке, устроилась днём на ночлег
И, засыпая, в сугробе почти растворилась,
Падал, её укрывая, серебряный снег…

Сумерки снова опустятся тихо на город,
Тут же проснётся метель, и засвищут ветра,
Вспомнит украдкой того, кто ей был очень дорог… -
Всё будет так же, как некогда было вчера:

Ей не впервой быть виновницей снежного бала,
Ей не впервой в этот вечер остаться ничьей…
Хлопьями снега прохожих метель целовала,
В танце с ветрАми кружась всё быстрей и быстрей.*
06.03.2010
****

****
*Ночь. Балкон. Все давно уже спят, 
Стынет в кружке ромашковый чай.
Догорел наш последний закат… - 
Вот и ты вместе с ним догорай.

Взгляд немой сквозь окно в никуда,
Полурадость, как полупечаль…
«Что ж, похоже, уже никогда…» - 
Мне прошепчет озябший февраль.

Раскрывая ладони, кивну 
И тихонько скажу: «Забирай…
Унеси мои чувства к нему,
С ним теперь в эти игры играй!

Под сиянием полной луны,
Не скрывая родного лица,
Ненароком приди в его сны:
Расскажи ему всё…до конца.

Растревожь, взбудоражь, всколыхни – 
Всё до капли последней отдай,
Пусть он вспомнит счастливые дни...
Я хочу, чтоб так было, пускай!»

Прошепчу в темноту: «Вот и всё…
Между нами немая стена…»
Мои чувства февраль унесёт
И засветит, как плёнку, луна.

Что ж, теперь нет дороги назад…
Ты ему от меня передай:
«Догорел наш последний закат - 
Вот и ты вместе с ним догорай…».*
29.01.2010
****

****
*Белой дымкой затуманивая взоры,
На стекле рисуя снежные узоры,
Ветер прошлое моё на части рвёт:
На клочки слова, на мелкие кусочки – 
Чувства, мысли, недописанные строчки…
Через день, неделю, месяц, четверть, год.

Всё до капли: от приветствий до прощаний,
Все надежды пылко данных обещаний,
Море тем, вопросов, мнений и стихов…
Все мечты про наше будущее лето,
Разговоры от заката до рассвета,
Миллионы самых тёплых нежных слов.

Ветер шепчет, душу в клочья разрывая:
«Знаю, больно, ты не первая такая...»
Только он понять не сможет эту грусть:
Я спокойна, даже слишком. Всё как прежде.
Только памятник поставлен мной надежде
На всё то, к чему я больше не вернусь.

Я дарю себя сегодня этим строчкам
Свои мысли, свои чувства по кусочкам
Опишу строфАми рифм в ночной тиши…
Я уверена – ты это прочитаешь – 
Что-то, может быть, почувствуешь… Вздыхаешь?
Мне в рецензии хоть строчку напиши. ;)*
12.01.2010
****

****
*Ночь. Дыхание. Пульс... – я считаю до ста:
100 случайных дорог, 100 несказанных слов...
Там, за ними, наверное, где-то черта,
За которой уже не осталось следов.

Очертаний, улыбок, растаявших зим,
Впечатлений и слёз…и наигранных фраз,
Там не помнят имён, там не видят причин…
И нет смысла себя выставлять напоказ.

А дороги, как прежде, ведут в никуда
Может быть, там есть счастье, средь горных вершин…
Ночь. Дыхание. Пульс. Я считаю до ста...
Там, наверное, рай…(или ад?)
101…*
09.01.2010
****

Вот как-то так....

----------


## Лев

> Даааавненько меня здесь не было


...и творческие шаги уже не первые :flower: 



> У меня полностью сгорел комп. Оба винчестера и все данные! Караул!!!!


...а в остальном всё хорошо:biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> ...а в остальном всё хорошо:biggrin:


именно так. всё просто замечТательно ;)

Моё новое творение:

*Такая странная нежность… И в старых кривых зеркалах
Всё отразится как прежде, а может быть, даже и чётче:
И ты увидишь, что не было смысла в прощальных словах
И время-лекарь на миг остановит безжалостный счётчик.

Такая странная нежность… Ты, будто не веря глазам,
К стеклу прижавшись губами, ему еле слышно прошепчешь:
«Ты всё решил за меня, против всех…до конца…только сам…
И остаётся надежда, что так будет проще и легче…».

Такая странная нежность… Такая живая печаль…
И разрезают сияньем лучи безмятежное небо.
Когда он рядом, тепло и спокойно…и…чуточку жаль,
Что ни тогда, ни сейчас он твоим до конца так и не был.

Такая странная нежность…. Копна непослушных волос…
И тёмно-карие эти глаза без конца и без края…
Ты просто рядом…с мечтами о том, что, увы, не сбылось
И осознанием, что ты не знаешь игры этой правил.

Такая странная нежность… Не всем удаётся понять
Всю глубину этих чувств, их беспамятство, силу, безбрежность – 
Защемит сердце…и, время повёрнуто, кажется, вспять…
Ты просто любишь его… Вот такая вот странная нежность.*
_
Комменты в студию! kuku_

----------


## Лев

> Ты просто любишь его…


Ты всё стихами нам сказала
И это нам совсем немало :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Всё это та, другая жизнь
Всё это те, другие мысли,
Когда мечты стремятся ввысь
И у вещей иные смыслы.

Когда победы чередой, - 
Весь мир из музыки и цвета…
И так не хочется домой,
Завидев первый луч рассвета.

Когда ты любишь просто так:
(Порой, бывает очень сложно)
Навстречу сделан первый шаг…
И невозможное возможно!

Когда всё хочется успеть
И впереди такие планы…
И…так не хочется взрослеть – 
Нам кажется, что слишком рано.

Всё так красиво и легко:
Так мало тех, кто лезет в душу
И ни к чему уют, покой,
И ни к чему кого-то слушать.


И как-то странно понимать
Слова того, с кем были рядом:
- Ты правда вздумала рожать?!
Ну нет, такого мне не надо…

- А как же: «я тебя люблю»?
Кому малышка скажет «папа»?
- Меня родители прибьют!
(И мальчик горестно заплакал.)

Всё это та, другая жизнь
Всё это те, другие тайны,
Когда мечты стремились ввысь
И всё казалось столь случайным. 


Но эта лучше! В 1000 раз!
И просыпаясь утром рано,
Взглянув в бездонность детских глаз,
Услышать доченькино: «мама»…

И мир наполнится теплом,
Улыбкой, нежностью и светом
И счастьем будет полон дом,
Любовью, ласкою согретый.

Пускай мечты стремятся ввысь!
Всё это – истинная жизнь!*

_Как всегда жду ваших комментов и отзывов_  :flower:

----------

